# Transfer your Lifetime service for only $99



## winter

TiVo BOLT

*Transfer your Lifetime service for only $99!
The Once in a lifetime deal you've been waiting for.*
For a limited time, transfer lifetime service from your TiVo Series 2 or Series 3 DVR for only $99 with a purchase of any new TiVo BOLT™1. Seriously, we've never offered a deal like this before! TiVo BOLT is the best TiVo ever! You get:
• Streaming apps like Netflix and Amazon Prime with all your live TV and recorded content.
• SkipMode which lets you skip over entire commercial breaks at the touch of a button.
• Jaw dropping 4K quality.
The TiVo all-in service plan is regularly $550. You save $450 when you buy a new TiVo BOLT and Transfer your lifetime service for just $99! Stay on the couch, but act now!
*Offer ends April 10th.

The fine print:
Only TiVo Series2/Series3, HD and HDXL DVRs with Product Lifetime service that have dialed into the TiVo service between 3/28/16 and 3/28/17 qualify. Your current box will be deactivated 10 days after you connect to the TiVo service.*


----------



## Mikeguy

jafi said:


> Note the fine print:1 _Only TiVo Series2/Series3, HD and HDXL DVRs with Product Lifetime service that have connected to the TiVo service between 3/28/16 and 3/28/17 qualify. Your current TiVo DVR will be deactivated 10 days after you connect the new TiVo BOLT to the TiVo service.
> 
> I have multiple series 3 boxes - any idea how it picks one to deactivate? I don't want the others to get deactivated as well......_


I would call TiVo customer sales support to work it out. I would assume that you can choose which of your Series 3 boxes to be deactivated, and that deactivation only affects that box. But it should be verified with TiVo.

Of course, you could buy multiple Bolts, so as not to have to choose.


----------



## jafi

Mikeguy said:


> I would call TiVo customer sales support to work it out. I would assume that you can choose which of your Series 3 boxes to be deactivated, and that deactivation only affects that box. But it should be verified with TiVo.
> 
> Of course, you could buy multiple Bolts, so as not to have to choose.


You already answered this on my post on the other thread.....


----------



## mlsnyc

I had taken it for granted that I'd be waiting for whatever came after the Bolt to even begin considering if I'll get another TiVo. Now with this offer coming along at the same time I have a new 4k TV on the way, I find myself doing all I can to resist the urge to dive head first and jump all over this deal. At least I have until Apr 10 to pull the trigger. By then I'll know if my Roamio Pro with its <sarcasm>paltry</sarcasm> 1080p output is good enough for the shiny new set or if I <sarcasm>must</sarcasm> go up to 4k.


----------



## mlsnyc

mlsnyc said:


> I had taken it for granted that I'd be waiting for whatever came after the Bolt to even begin considering if I'll get another TiVo. Now with this offer coming along at the same time I have a new 4k TV on the way, I find myself doing all I can to resist the urge to dive head first and jump all over this deal. At least I have until Apr 10 to pull the trigger. By then I'll know if my Roamio Pro with its <sarcasm>paltry</sarcasm> 1080p output is good enough for the shiny new set or if I <sarcasm>must</sarcasm> go up to 4k.


I failed to notice that the offer applies to my TiVo HD, not my Roamio Pro. I'd actually rather part with my Roamio Pro than my THD. The THD is now my OTA DVR which serves as a backup in case I'm unable to watch TV through FIOS -- e.g. if there's a contract dispute that pulls a broadcast channel from the lineup or, as happened 2 weekends ago, there was a full FIOS outage in my neighborhood which meant no TV service and no internet for streaming. Not that it would be a big deal to not have live TV available to me, but it was nice to be able to watch TV OTA while FIOS was out. There's no point for me to have both a Roamio Pro and Bolt+.

The plot thickens.


----------



## Mikeguy

jafi said:


> You already answered this on my post on the other thread.....


(I wasn't sure where you were.  )


----------



## InFromTheCold

mlsnyc said:


> I failed to notice that the offer applies to my TiVo HD, not my Roamio Pro. I'd actually rather part with my Roamio Pro than my THD. The THD is now my OTA DVR which serves as a backup in case I'm unable to watch TV through FIOS -- e.g. if there's a contract dispute that pulls a broadcast channel from the lineup or, as happened 2 weekends ago, there was a full FIOS outage in my neighborhood which meant no TV service and no internet for streaming. Not that it would be a big deal to not have live TV available to me, but it was nice to be able to watch TV OTA while FIOS was out. There's no point for me to have both a Roamio Pro and Bolt+.
> 
> The plot thickens.


I have the same dilemma. OTA is a nice fallback for times like those. I'm awfully fond of my THD, my one and only TiVo. Nostalgia is making this a harder decision than it probably needs to be.


----------



## Mikeguy

mlsnyc said:


> I failed to notice that the offer applies to my TiVo HD, not my Roamio Pro. I'd actually rather part with my Roamio Pro than my THD. The THD is now my OTA DVR which serves as a backup in case I'm unable to watch TV through FIOS -- e.g. if there's a contract dispute that pulls a broadcast channel from the lineup or, as happened 2 weekends ago, there was a full FIOS outage in my neighborhood which meant no TV service and no internet for streaming. Not that it would be a big deal to not have live TV available to me, but it was nice to be able to watch TV OTA while FIOS was out. There's no point for me to have both a Roamio Pro and Bolt+.
> 
> The plot thickens.





InFromTheCold said:


> I have the same dilemma. OTA is a nice fallback for times like those. I'm awfully fond of my THD, my one and only TiVo. Nostalgia is making this a harder decision than it probably needs to be.


Could you, then, go the Bolt rather than Bolt+, as the Bolt (non-plus) will do either cable or OTA?


----------



## InFromTheCold

My understanding is that like the Roamio, it's either/or with the Bolt, but not both at the same time. I imagine one would have to do a new guided setup to switch from one to the other each time. Not simple as it is now, having the OTA channels in the guide intermingled with the cable ones.


----------



## Riblet2000

The Bolt does not do both OTA and Cable at the same time, unlike the Series 3/HD which did. That was a fantastic feature which let you watch your OTA channels in superior HD compared to the slop the cable companies stuff down the coax while still getting your cable channels.


----------



## Mikeguy

InFromTheCold said:


> My understanding is that like the Roamio, it's either/or with the Bolt, but not both at the same time. I imagine one would have to do a new guided setup to switch from one to the other each time. Not simple as it is now, having the OTA channels in the guide intermingled with the cable ones.


Yep. But I was thinking that it still could serve as a backup for OTA, if needed (or maybe you'd only use it for OTA). But understood, that the very nice simultaneous feature would be gone.


----------



## InFromTheCold

That's true, in a pinch I'd still have the option. Good point.


----------



## Riblet2000

The Bolt+ is indeed included in this deal. $499 + $99.


----------



## Mikeguy

Yep, all Bolt models (Bolt plus and non-plus).


----------



## InFromTheCold

Mikeguy said:


> Yep, all Bolt models (Bolt plus and non-plus).


I'm thinking I would get the cheapest Bolt and pop a bigger HD into it. I think i can live with just 4 tuners.


----------



## Mikeguy

InFromTheCold said:


> I'm thinking I would get the cheapest Bolt and pop a bigger HD into it. I think i can live with just 4 tuners.


That's what I've been considering--no need to buy the 1TB version if you were thinking of putting in a 3TB drive (instead, save the price difference for the larger drive).

Keep in mind that if you want the OTA possibility, you're limited to the 4 tuners in the Bolt (non-plus) (as well as its white color)--the Bolt+ (6 tuners) doesn't do OTA.


----------



## cwerdna

I also received this email. I'm tempted as I'm still using a TiVo HD w/lifetime.

My only hesitations are that I'm not clear how committed Rovi... err TiVo is committed to at least keeping the Bolt software in decent shape in terms of bugs and few/no regressions and improving their somewhat crappy guide data.

Bolts still work ok w/kmttg, right? From a few searches, it looks like they were working fine last year. I sometimes transfer shows from my Tivo HD to a PC via kmttg. I don't usually transfer shows the other way, but occasionally do.

For those who have Bolts who upgraded from a Series 3 or TiVo HD in the past, would you do it again? Or has TiVo's software, UI and quality gone down the tubes? I can say that I'm not too impressed by Rovi's guide data quality but it's not as horrible as I'd feared, yet.


----------



## philt56

mlsnyc said:


> I had taken it for granted that I'd be waiting for whatever came after the Bolt to even begin considering if I'll get another TiVo. Now with this offer coming along at the same time I have a new 4k TV on the way, I find myself doing all I can to resist the urge to dive head first and jump all over this deal. At least I have until Apr 10 to pull the trigger. By then I'll know if my Roamio Pro with its <sarcasm>paltry</sarcasm> 1080p output is good enough for the shiny new set or if I <sarcasm>must</sarcasm> go up to 4k.


I just got a 4k tv too and I was thinking about a bolt also then this deal showed up. However, I'm not sure that the Bolt having 4k is that big of a deal. Your normal cable shows are still coming in as 1080i at best. I'm not sure whether the bolt upconverts them to output as 4k or not? If it doesn't, the tv still has to upconvert it to 4k in order to display it. If the bolt does upconvert it, it probably isn't going to do it any better than the tv unless it's a really bad tv. So bolt 4k display capability for cable programs is a wash.

So mainly what you are going to get in 4k from the bolt are streaming 4k feeds from Netflix, and other apps. I assume you are getting a smart tv so the tv will give you those apps too. So then it comes down to is how TiVo searches and organizes what you like to stream (like keep track of episodes you watched or want to watch), which is prob better than the tv app. So if you stream a lot, you may want to decide if you like the TiVo interface or the tv's. Also not sure if bolt supports hdr, Dolby vision and stuff like that. But my lg doesn't do YouTube hdr either.

So I have a HDXL sitting until unused, if I can get credit for it applied to bolt lifetime, I might go ahead with it.


----------



## emp

InFromTheCold said:


> I have the same dilemma. OTA is a nice fallback for times like those. I'm awfully fond of my THD, my one and only TiVo. Nostalgia is making this a harder decision than it probably needs to be.


I'm in a similar dilemma but for me it's not OTA I care about, it's KidZone. If the Bolt would have a KidZone like parental controls I'd upgrade in a second, the parental controls on the Roamio are a joke. That was the one thing that makes it that I can't replace it with a TiVo Mini which would save me about $8/month in CableCard fees. Upgrading to a bolt would have been nice. In another 15 years when my kids are old enough then maybe I could take advantage of this deal, lol.


----------



## mlsnyc

philt56 said:


> I just got a 4k tv too and I was thinking about a bolt also then this deal showed up. However, I'm not sure that the Bolt having 4k is that big of a deal. Your normal cable shows are still coming in as 1080i at best. I'm not sure whether the bolt upconverts them to output as 4k or not? If it doesn't, the tv still has to upconvert it to 4k in order to display it. If the bolt does upconvert it, it probably isn't going to do it any better than the tv unless it's a really bad tv. So bolt 4k display capability for cable programs is a wash.
> 
> So mainly what you are going to get in 4k from the bolt are streaming 4k feeds from Netflix, and other apps. I assume you are getting a smart tv so the tv will give you those apps too. So then it comes down to is how TiVo searches and organizes what you like to stream (like keep track of episodes you watched or want to watch), which is prob better than the tv app. So if you stream a lot, you may want to decide if you like the TiVo interface or the tv's. Also not sure if bolt supports hdr, Dolby vision and stuff like that. But my lg doesn't do YouTube hdr either.
> 
> So I have a HDXL sitting until unused, if I can get credit for it applied to bolt lifetime, I might go ahead with it.


All good points. It's really that upconvert I was looking for -- at least with the Bolt+ I assume you can set it to output everything at 4k while with my Roamio the most it can output is 1080p. And I'm not on the Netflix plan so I wouldn't be able to make use of that. I do have Amazon Prime and I believe I have access to whatever they have available in 4k.

Out of curiosity, how does 1080p and 720p output look on your 4k TV?


----------



## mlsnyc

Mikeguy said:


> Could you, then, go the Bolt rather than Bolt+, as the Bolt (non-plus) will do either cable or OTA?


Even the entry level one I feel would be too pricey as a backup. If I'm going to get a Bolt I'd want it as my primary and I'd get the + for the 6 tuners and large storage capacity.


----------



## JoeTaxpayer

And the fine print - "_Only TiVo Series2/Series3, HD and HDXL DVRs with Product Lifetime service that have connected to the TiVo service between 3/28/16 and 3/28/17 qualify."

So, the 2 OLED series 3, and the Series 3 HD all sitting in my basement, don't qualify because they haven't been connected in some time. I'm sorry this wasn't offered 6 months ago when I spent $600 for the 6 tuner Romio. I'd have jumped on this in a minute. The two features it would give me, 4K video (my cable company isn't even showing plans for this yet) and out of house streaming aren't compelling enough to drop another chunk of money. _


----------



## 10_pearljam

So "connected to the TiVo service" means what? That it's been in operation since that date or that these are the days when the service was activated?

I just bought a Bolt from Best Buy for 228.00, with Reward Certificates and gift cards, wound up paying $6.79 "out of pocket" for it.


----------



## bikeoid

I'm also considering this offer from a HD Series 3 and have some of the same thoughts. Hate to give up simultaneous OTA. And not having the software actively updated ends up being quite nice: "it just works", with no bugs or quirks to consider from periodic new releases.


----------



## codeman71

Do you think this offer would work for a TiVo purchased at another store? Just would like to receive Best Buy points for a purchase if I made it there.


----------



## George Cifranci

10_pearljam said:


> So "connected to the TiVo service" means what? That it's been in operation since that date or that these are the days when the service was activated?


 The exact quote is "_Only TiVo Series2/Series3, HD and HDXL DVRs with Product Lifetime service that have connected to the TiVo service between 3/28/16 and 3/28/17 qualify."
_
I take that to mean that sometime in the past year the TiVo has been hooked up and has made a connection to the TiVo service (like it does to download guide data and software updates). It did not have to be on the _entire_ time, just sometime in between those dates to qualify. In other words, the offer isn't available to TiVos that have been disconnected and not in use over the past year.


----------



## Mikeguy

codeman71 said:


> Do you think this offer would work for a TiVo purchased at another store? Just would like to receive Best Buy points for a purchase if I made it there.


My guess is, no. (I don't see that option at the linked webpage.) A phone call to TiVo sales could confirm.


----------



## jlin

I was able to purchase a Bolt with $99 Lifetime by calling in and verify that I have S3 HD on my account. I don't remember when the last time I plugged it in and I did not receive any email codes at all.

The long wait for the outsourced foreign sales center was really long and painful!


----------



## InFromTheCold

jlin said:


> I was able to purchase a Bolt with $99 Lifetime by calling in and verify that I have S3 HD on my account. I don't remember when the last time I plugged it in and I did not receive any email codes at all.
> 
> The long wait for the outsourced foreign sales center was really long and painful!


Is there any chance you did have it plugged it in within the past year? Or are you saying that it was over a year, and that the rep simply didn't check? I have a dead S2 with Lifetime (hmm, dead with Lifetime, sounds like an oxymoron) that I would much rather deactivate permanently than my THD.


----------



## Bruzer

InFromTheCold said:


> I'm thinking I would get the cheapest Bolt and pop a bigger HD into it. I think i can live with just 4 tuners.


It's been awhile since I put a larger HD in my TiVo (Premiere). What is the recommended HD model to put in the Bolt? I assume that there is still software that facilitates the transfer of content from the original HD to the new one? Thanks!


----------



## InFromTheCold

Bruzer said:


> It's been awhile since I put a larger HD in my TiVo (Premiere). What is the recommended HD model to put in the Bolt? I assume that there is still software that facilitates the transfer of content from the original HD to the new one? Thanks!


i came across a thread last night, I believe it was in the Bolt section of the site. The good news is it's a whole lot easier than what we're used to with the HD. Still trying to get my head around it.


----------



## scottc42

I have two lifetime TiVo HD units, one of which has not been plugged in for some time. The other one is operational and sits in a guest room where it rarely gets used, and I would consider upgrading this to a Bolt, simply because the opportunity is here.

However, I have a Roamio Pro that operates as my main unit with three Mini's pulling from it. We function quite well with this setup. My question is... *Does anyone have any feedback on operating in a household with multiple Bolts/Roamios combined with Minis? *

While the offer is great, I am wondering if it still might just be a waste of money and potentially confuse the wife and kids when they have to choose which device they are looking for.


----------



## SMWinnie

I would be happy to fire up my emergency backup TiVo HD to take advantage of this. Has anyone talked to TiVo to see whether they'll make the offer for functional units that were not active during the window?


----------



## cntrspll

I've been checking ebay for the past year to get a decent deal on a bolt+ lifetime. Went thru all of my Series 2 (5 on account, got 3 connected) and my series 3 hd (connected it and downloaded the info). So this offer was great. Was going to just get the bolt+, but saw that it is a one time use code (on another site) so I bought 2 bolt+s and a 500 gb bolt. Figured I'd be able to sell my Premiere XL4 and my roamio pro as well as a stream and a premiere 2 tuner, and one of the bolt pluses to cover the cost.

$1500 was a tough amount to put on the cc though!

One code was able to get 3 of the $99 offers. Will be curious to see what systems are removed. Would like to keep that series 3 hd with the ota and cablecard. I just haven't used it as I have 2 premiere 2 tuner systems doing just OTA.


----------



## cntrspll

scottc42 said:


> I have two lifetime TiVo HD units, one of which has not been plugged in for some time. The other one is operational and sits in a guest room where it rarely gets used, and I would consider upgrading this to a Bolt, simply because the opportunity is here.
> 
> However, I have a Roamio Pro that operates as my main unit with three Mini's pulling from it. We function quite well with this setup. My question is... *Does anyone have any feedback on operating in a household with multiple Bolts/Roamios combined with Minis? *
> 
> While the offer is great, I am wondering if it still might just be a waste of money and potentially confuse the wife and kids when they have to choose which device they are looking for.


I'm using a Roamio Plus, and 3 Premiers. I've got a number of minis, problem I've run into is that I have too many devices on my account, as I have 4 Series 2 and an HD. Each mini connects to one of the main devices as its host, the Premiere XL and the Roamio PRO. But you can access other programming from the other tivos. Hope that helps, I'm assuming that the Bolt interface is similar. They are just listed as other devices. Having 14 tuners active is a bit overkill. The 6 tuner Roamio Pro with 3 tb is probably all we really use.


----------



## InFromTheCold

InFromTheCold said:


> i came across a thread last night, I believe it was in the Bolt section of the site. The good news is it's a whole lot easier than what we're used to with the HD. Still trying to get my head around it.


I stand corrected, it was in the upgrade section. TiVo Upgrade Center.


----------



## philt56

Googling around, it looks like the bolt doesn't upconvert. The only time it sends 4k video is when an app supports it.

HD shows look ok. I haven't done any calibration yet. I got the oled 65e6 lg. So I think the 65" also makes a difference. Hawaii 5-0 looks great, other darker looking scenes in shows like Arrow and Ellementary look grainy to me


----------



## jlin

InFromTheCold said:


> Is there any chance you did have it plugged it in within the past year? Or are you saying that it was over a year, and that the rep simply didn't check? I have a dead S2 with Lifetime (hmm, dead with Lifetime, sounds like an oxymoron) that I would much rather deactivate permanently than my THD.


I'm fairly certain that my 2 S3 HD units had not been plugged in for more than a year. I did plug them in last night to get updated software and guide info.

No, the phone rep didn't check about the last connection date. She offered to get me 2 Bolts but I said I want to check out the unit first before ordering the second one.


----------



## mlsnyc

philt56 said:


> HD shows look ok. I haven't done any calibration yet. I got the oled 65e6 lg. So I think the 65" also makes a difference. Hawaii 5-0 looks great, other darker looking scenes in shows like Arrow and Ellementary look grainy to me


Cool. Thanks.

I'm getting the 65 B6 so I should have a similar experience as you. I'll find out soon enough.


----------



## catperson

Has anyone found out how they know which TiVo you want to transfer the lifetime from in cases where you have multiple units that qualify for the promo? Thanks.

kathy


----------



## rjrsouthwest

philt56 said:


> Googling around, it looks like the bolt doesn't upconvert. The only time it sends 4k video is when an app supports it.
> 
> HD shows look ok. I haven't done any calibration yet. I got the oled 65e6 lg. So I think the 65" also makes a difference. Hawaii 5-0 looks great, other darker looking scenes in shows like Arrow and Ellementary look grainy to me


I can confirm that the bolt does upconvert everything to 4k before sending it to the TV, the Vizio displays what signal it is receiving and it always shows 4K 60 FPS no matter what source I am playing on the Tivo Bolt. I just left both the Tivo units in the auto video select mode.

I have the new P series Vizio SmartCast set that I had a Tivo Roamio connected to for two months before I got the Bolt and the TV always showed it was receiving 1080p no matter what the source was. The bolt will not pass HDR10 and Dolby Vision 4K with Netflix and You Tube, I have to cast the stream from those sources using their app on my tablet or smartphone in order to get High Dynamic Range video on the set.


----------



## jaxstraww

I just called and my series 5 isn't eligible. I'd be all over the white model for the $99 transfer fee.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## 10_pearljam

codeman71 said:


> Do you think this offer would work for a TiVo purchased at another store? Just would like to receive Best Buy points for a purchase if I made it there.


I called today...you cannot use one purchased at Best Buy. I had one and went and returned it today. You have to buy from them. $398 for a 1TB with transfered service. Still a pretty good deal transferring from a 2 or 3. You can transfer service from a Series 2 or 3 that connected within the last year. Not the date of activation.


----------



## 10_pearljam

catperson said:


> Has anyone found out how they know which TiVo you want to transfer the lifetime from in cases where you have multiple units that qualify for the promo? Thanks.
> 
> kathy


I was trying to order online and couldn't figure out how to select the one I want transferred...anyone have any luck with this?


----------



## Mikeguy

10_pearljam said:


> I was trying to order online and couldn't figure out how to select the one I want transferred...anyone have any luck with this?


I would just do the purchase by phone, and clarify matters directly in that process.


----------



## aaronwt

Darnit!! I just saw this. If I had realized this was coming, I would have put a hard drive in the S3 I had that died over year ago and had it connect. I could have picked up two lifetime Bolts for $300. I still have one S3 that still works. And I got the email for it. So I can't pass up on this deal. That way at least I'll have one Bolt on Lifetime. And I'll need to move over one of my 4TB drives I'm using in my current Bolts.

Man I could kick myself now for not replacing that hard drive last year.


----------



## aaronwt

This doesn't include the Premiere does it?


----------



## aaronwt

I just placed an order and used the code and it applied to two of the 500GB Bolts. So it gave me lifetime for $99 for both of them. I guess I need to verify what is going on. Since the S3 that died on me I had placed on a different account. So I need to make sure what TiVo will be deactivated after I connect these new Bolts.


----------



## Mikeguy

aaronwt said:


> Darnit!! I just saw this. If I had realized this was coming, I would have put a hard drive in the S3 I had that died over year ago and had it connect. I could have picked up two lifetime Bolts for $300. I still have one S3 that still works. And I got the email for it. So I can't pass up on this deal. That way at least I'll have one Bolt on Lifetime. And I'll need to move over one of my 4TB drives I'm using in my current Bolts.
> 
> Man I could kick myself now for not replacing that hard drive last year.


Yeah, except that you know that if you had done so, TiVo never would have come out with this offer. And so, we all owe you. 


aaronwt said:


> I just placed an order and used the code and it applied to two of the 500GB Bolts. So it gave me lifetime for $99 for both of them. I guess I need to verify what is going on. Since the S3 that died on me I had placed on a different account. So I need to make sure what TiVo will be deactivated after I connect these new Bolts.


And so sounds like TiVo did you a solid and honored the offer for 2 Bolts, even though one of your older boxes was down and didn't qualify, technically. Maybe the offer is more like a game of horseshoes than being pregnant.


----------



## philt56

catperson said:


> Has anyone found out how they know which TiVo you want to transfer the lifetime from in cases where you have multiple units that qualify for the promo? Thanks.
> 
> kathy


Yeah, me too. One HD is under a bed, the other is in use by my nephew. I'd hate if they disconnected him without warning. He's in a different state so I'd have to ship the other to him.

I sent email to support with the serial number of the one that has been unused asking if it was valid and no reply yet.


----------



## V7Goose

Man, this is really a great deal - a $750 (retail price) Bolt for a total of $300. Almost no way you could go wrong with that!

But I almost did not bite - I love my old S3 and THD boxes, and I have been completely satisfied with their functionality - I just keep using them, and they do not cost me a penny, so I really could not see the need to spend more money to replace them with anything. But damn, this deal just seemed too good to pass up! And besides, we all know that the end of life date for these old boxes must be getting near, so when Bad Rovi finally kicks them out the door like TiVo did with the S1 boxes, then all remaining value will be lost.

I actually like the Roamio OTA better, simply because it uses 3.5" drives and looks good, so I agonized for the entire day over what decision to make: Either buy a new Roamio OTA and keep the S3 boxes active too, or spend the same amount on a brand new butt-ugly Bolt and throw the S3 boxes away. I know the Bolts have more features than the Roamio, but I really did not need them or care about them, so the much greater "value" was only for potential resale. But it just seemed like such a shame to pass up on a great deal like this!

Eventually I convinced myself that I could live with only putting a max 3TB drive in the Bolt and using a Mini to cover the other room, so I did one upgrade for me and sold one to a friend just so the temporary 10-day $400 "value" of the old S3 box would not go to waste. I could have done nothing and just saved the upgrade money, but long term, I think that might have cost even more. This is the only way those old boxes are ever going to be worth more than $100 again, so better grab it now!


----------



## ct1

Anyone want to buy a used TiVo HD with lifetime service that has been in used in the last year?


----------



## don544

winter said:


> TiVo BOLT
> 
> *Transfer your Lifetime service for only $99!
> The Once in a lifetime deal you've been waiting for.*
> For a limited time, transfer lifetime service from your TiVo Series 2 or Series 3 DVR for only $99 with a purchase of any new TiVo BOLT™1. Seriously, we've never offered a deal like this before! TiVo BOLT is the best TiVo ever! You get:
> • Streaming apps like Netflix and Amazon Prime with all your live TV and recorded content.
> • SkipMode which lets you skip over entire commercial breaks at the touch of a button.
> • Jaw dropping 4K quality.
> The TiVo all-in service plan is regularly $550. You save $450 when you buy a new TiVo BOLT and Transfer your lifetime service for just $99! Stay on the couch, but act now!
> *Offer ends April 10th.*


Web link for offer 
TiVo BOLT


----------



## bonnie_raitt

I never got the code. Does anyone want to share it?


----------



## Rowan

Me too. I never got the code and have a S3 that I would like to use. All I need is the code.


----------



## catperson

catperson said:


> Has anyone found out how they know which TiVo you want to transfer the lifetime from in cases where you have multiple units that qualify for the promo? Thanks.
> 
> kathy


I called to ask. The person I talked to basically had no clue and suggested I order over the phone. I really prefer to order online instead of over the phone, but I didn't want to take a chance on them zapping the wrong box. (The "wrong" box is in Florida and we are in PA now, so it could be a pain in the *** to straighten things out if they go sideways.) So I ordered a new Bolt+ which will actually replace the Premiere XL4 in the living room. The XL4 will then replace my bedroom HD which crashes frequently. It is tempting to also replace that FL box ... hmmm ...

k.


----------



## V7Goose

AFAIK, the codes are user specific in the email sent to each person, so no sharing possible unless you can find someone who does not intend to use their code (and then I would still worry about the upgrade process killing THEIR boxes, not your own old S3). But from things I have read here in the past day or two, it sounds like you can just call in without having a code and the rep will simply check your account for an active S2 or S3 box to see if you qualify.


----------



## aaronwt

bonnie_raitt said:


> I never got the code. Does anyone want to share it?


The code is a one time use code.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## lujan

Too bad my oldest TiVo is a Premier so I won't get a code...


----------



## Mikeguy

bonnie_raitt said:


> I never got the code. Does anyone want to share it?





Rowan said:


> Me too. I never got the code and have a S3 that I would like to use. All I need is the code.





V7Goose said:


> AFAIK, the codes are user specific in the email sent to each person, so no sharing possible unless you can find someone who does not intend to use their code (and then I would still worry about the upgrade process killing THEIR boxes, not your own old S3). But from things I have read here in the past day or two, it sounds like you can just call in without having a code and the rep will simply check your account for an active S2 or S3 box to see if you qualify.


That is my impression as well, that a code may not be needed to complete the deal over the phone: although I had received the email and code, I called TiVo to make sure that my Toshiba Series 2 is covered (the rep. checked and it is), and the rep. then asked me if I wanted to make the purchase right then at the deal price, not having asked me for my code.


----------



## Mikeguy

philt56 said:


> I sent email to support with the serial number of the one that has been unused asking if it was valid and no reply yet.


If you telephone sales support they'll check in your account right then and there, as to what qualifies.


----------



## Mikeguy

V7Goose said:


> Man, this is really a great deal - a $750 (retail price) Bolt for a total of $300. Almost no way you could go wrong with that!
> 
> But I almost did not bite - I love my old S3 and THD boxes, and I have been completely satisfied with their functionality - I just keep using them, and they do not cost me a penny, so I really could not see the need to spend more money to replace them with anything. But damn, this deal just seemed too good to pass up! And besides, we all know that the end of life date for these old boxes must be getting near, so when Bad Rovi finally kicks them out the door like TiVo did with the S1 boxes, then all remaining value will be lost.
> 
> I actually like the Roamio OTA better, simply because it uses 3.5" drives and looks good, so I agonized for the entire day over what decision to make: Either buy a new Roamio OTA and keep the S3 boxes active too, or spend the same amount on a brand new butt-ugly Bolt and throw the S3 boxes away. I know the Bolts have more features than the Roamio, but I really did not need them or care about them, so the much greater "value" was only for potential resale. But it just seemed like such a shame to pass up on a great deal like this!
> 
> Eventually I convinced myself that I could live with only putting a max 3TB drive in the Bolt and using a Mini to cover the other room, so I did one upgrade for me and sold one to a friend just so the temporary 10-day $400 "value" of the old S3 box would not go to waste. I could have done nothing and just saved the upgrade money, but long term, I think that might have cost even more. This is the only way those old boxes are ever going to be worth more than $100 again, so better grab it now!


_All_ the same points that I'm currently considering, as well. And this is with a Series 2!  But there also is a further consideration: my Series 2 is a Toshiba box that includes a DVD player/recorder, which I dearly like having--just so convenient for the bedroom, including with the unified TiVo peanut DVR/DVD player remote.


----------



## beejay

Didn't get the e-mail. Happily Google on my phone told me about this.

Just ordered my Bolt+. Despite the warning of long wait times at the beginning, the wait time for sales was only 5 minutes.

I'm glad I asked the (helpful and cheerful) person which TiVos I had that were eligible. I had forgotten that one that has a failing disk had called in during the last year...so that was my "sacrificial lamb".

And you don't get asked for a code on the phone.


----------



## philt56

beejay said:


> Didn't get the e-mail. Happily Google on my phone told me about this.
> 
> Just ordered my Bolt+. Despite the warning of long wait times at the beginning, the wait time for sales was only 5 minutes.
> 
> I'm glad I asked the (helpful and cheerful) person which TiVos I had that were eligible. I had forgotten that one that has a failing disk had called in during the last year...so that was my "sacrificial lamb".
> 
> And you don't get asked for a code on the phone.


So did you tell them which HD was to be "sacrificed"?


----------



## NCARalph

Be careful trying to order this on the web site. I tried twice, got all the way through, then got a message saying they were having technical problems, try again later.

The problem is that they put a pending charge on my credit card both times!

Calling doesn't work either, the message just said to call back later. I'm not very happy about this.


----------



## Bruzer

Mikeguy said:


> _All_ the same points that I'm currently considering, as well. And this is with a Series 2!  But there also is a further consideration: my Series 2 is a Toshiba box that includes a DVD player/recorder, which I dearly like having--just so convenient for the bedroom, including with the unified TiVo peanut DVR/DVD player remote.


That's the model I have as well! I have a Premiere (2-tuner) as our main unit, but kept the Toshiba to record a third show if needed. However, I felt it was time to let that one go, so I took advantage of the Bolt offer.

If I sell the Toshiba (without a lifetime sub), will TiVo still allow the new owner to purchase a subscription?


----------



## Mikeguy

Bruzer said:


> That's the model I have as well! I have a Premiere (2-tuner) as our main unit, but kept the Toshiba to record a third show if needed. However, I felt it was time to let that one go, so I took advantage of the Bolt offer.
> 
> If I sell the Toshiba (without a lifetime sub), will TiVo still allow the new owner to purchase a subscription?


2 of us! LOL. I've greatly enjoyed it, which I still use as my regular DVD player.

With this deal, the Toshiba is deactivated--can be used to play what's already there and can be used for DVD playback (from what TiVo told me yesterday), but will no longer be able to record anything, even manually (unfortunately, the box will not revert to its original TiVo Basic abilities), nor will it network with other boxes.

My understanding is that TiVo no longer will activate a Series 2. Activate a Series 2. And so a purchaser would be very limited and should be suitably warned. It's so sad to say, but, the box might best be for parts, at that point. 

Having said that, I have read that if the box is isolated before it is deactivated and no longer is able to connect to TiVo headquarters, it still will be able to record shows manually (although note that the clock will be off if there are daylight/non-daylight saving time changes or if it drifts over time).


----------



## Craigothy

I just purchased a Bolt through Amazon and I also have a Series 2 that qualifies. Does anyone know if a Bolt through Amazon is eligible? I hate to go through the hassle of a return. Thanks!


----------



## Mikeguy

Craigothy said:


> I just purchased a Bolt through Amazon and I also have a Series 2 that qualifies. Does anyone know if a Bolt through Amazon is eligible? I hate to go through the hassle of a return. Thanks!


Nope--must purchase the box plus subscription directly from TiVo, online or by phone. Per a call to TiVo yesterday. Return that sucker.


----------



## Craigothy

Mikeguy said:


> Nope--must purchase the box plus subscription directly from TiVo, online or by phone. Per a call to TiVo yesterday. Return that sucker.


Gotcha. I already activated for a year. Anyway to get that refunded from tivo? Don't they have a grace period where you can cancel service? Thanks!!!


----------



## Mikeguy

Craigothy said:


> Gotcha. I already activated for a year. Anyway to get that refunded from tivo? Don't they have a grace period where you can cancel service? Thanks!!!


Yep, 30 days. Get that call in to TiVo to cancel, and return the box to Amazon . . . .


> *TiVo service*
> Try the TiVo service, risk free, for 30 days! If you don't absolutely love it, we'll give you your money back. Just call us at 877-367-8486 within 30 days of activating TiVo service to cancel your subscription if you are not completely satisfied. Only initial activations of TiVo service are eligible for this offer. Service renewals and payment plan changes are not eligible for this offer. If you cancel your TiVo service within the first 30 days under this offer, you are exempt from your TiVo service commitment. No early termination fee will be applied in that event. Please see separate return policies applicable to TiVo gift subscriptions and TiVo gift cards.


https://www.tivo.com/buytivo/popups/windowpopup-30daymoneybackguarantee_ajax.html

You could ask TiVo if they would like to avoid all of this running around and just convert the activation into a lifetime at $99, giving you a refund for any extra charge, but I'm guessing that they would say no, for administrative reasons. But, hey, you're already going to be on the phone with them . . . .


----------



## winter

Rowan said:


> Me too. I never got the code and have a S3 that I would like to use. All I need is the code.


You don't need the code. I didn't get the email, I called and they said I was eligible and that was it - the guy asked me which Bolt I wanted to order.

I hate to place orders over the phone but between check-out errors and other problems this seems to be a case where calling to place the order is the way to go.


----------



## aaronwt

winter said:


> You don't need the code. I didn't get the email, I called and they said I was eligible and that was it - the guy asked me which Bolt I wanted to order.
> 
> I hate to place orders over the phone but between check-out errors and other problems this seems to be a case where calling to place the order is the way to go.


Were you able to select the box that the Bolt is getting the lifetime from? I need to call them next week and verify the boxes they are taking the lifetime service from. I tried calling on Saturday but the message said they wait times were extremely long.


----------



## beejay

philt56 said:


> So did you tell them which HD was to be "sacrificed"?


Yes. They had the same list I have (with my nicknames) of my TiVos. They could tell me which ones were eligible to use and told them which one.

By the way, don't be discouraged when calling if you get a "very long wait times, estimated 30 minutes". By the time you select 4=Sales, that turned into 5 minutes estimate for me. And I think it was a little faster than that .


----------



## winter

aaronwt said:


> Were you able to select the box that the Bolt is getting the lifetime from? I need to call them next week and verify the boxes they are taking the lifetime service from. I tried calling on Saturday but the message said they wait times were extremely long.


Other than my current bolt I only had one S3 on my account so there was no need for me to decide/select.


----------



## mrcowboy99

Does anyone know or has tried to get this deal on a Premier (2 tuner) with lifetime?


----------



## JoeTaxpayer

I was still thinking on this - "Only TiVo Series2/Series3, HD and HDXL DVRs with Product Lifetime service that have dialed into the TiVo service between 3/28/16 and 3/28/17 qualify." And I realized that I set aside a series 3 HD when I got my mini. Just checked Amazon for mini purchase date. 3/28/16. Which means that I got it a few days later, and the S3 was still connected during that time. 

Now I back to debating whether the new features are worth the purchase. I already have 10 tuners active. For the low end, $300 can gain me Streaming. Tough call. If Concast had 4K, this decision would be far easier.


----------



## Mikeguy

JoeTaxpayer said:


> Now I back to debating whether the new features are worth the purchase. I already have 10 tuners active. For the low end, $300 can gain me Streaming. Tough call. If Concast had 4K, this decision would be far easier.


Plus 500GB storage. Plus faster/improved app access.

And don't forget: a white, artsy box.


----------



## chicagobrownblue

mrcowboy99 said:


> Does anyone know or has tried to get this deal on a Premier (2 tuner) with lifetime?


No, but keep it connected and calling in to Tivo. Best deals happen on Black Friday/Cyber Monday but hopefully something nice will come up before then.


----------



## chicagobrownblue

JoeTaxpayer said:


> I already have *10 tuners active*. For the low end, $300 can gain me Streaming. Tough call. If Concast had 4K, this decision would be far easier.


You can never be too rich, too thin or have too many tuners . Previously processing power. I'm waiting for 4K over coax to resolve itself too but I think that will never happen.


----------



## scottopus

Have a S3 HD with a 5 year old 1 TB drive that's work perfectly but know the HDD is at the end of its expected life. 

Going to jump on this deal but would appreciate any advice from the forum. Only two people in household with two TV’s so number of tuners isn’t an issue but am always up against our current 1 TB storage.

Should I just purchase a Bolt Plus or go with a 500 GB Bolt and upgrade the HDD to 2-3TB (saving about $175)?


If I go with the 500 GB Bolt, will Tivo void my warranty on any non-HDD issues?


----------



## aaronwt

scottopus said:


> Have a S3 HD with a 5 year old 1 TB drive that's work perfectly but know the HDD is at the end of its expected life.
> 
> Going to jump on this deal but would appreciate any advice from the forum. Only two people in household with two TV's so number of tuners isn't an issue but am always up against our current 1 TB storage.
> 
> Should I just purchase a Bolt Plus or go with a 500 GB Bolt and upgrade the HDD to 2-3TB (saving about $175)?
> 
> If I go with the 500 GB Bolt, will Tivo void my warranty on any non-HDD issues?


My S3 boxes with 1TB drives lasted nine years for one and the other is at ten years and still going. And the one that had issues, I found out the drive was still fine. Just that the power supply corrupted the data. The drive passed the tests I put it through on a PC.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jlin

It's my understanding that the Bolt still cannot stream to PC's web browser yet? It's on mobile devices so far? That means I still need to purchase a Slingbox to be able to watch the shows on bigger PC screen?


----------



## aaronwt

jlin said:


> It's my understanding that the Bolt still cannot stream to PC's web browser yet? It's on mobile devices so far? That means I still need to purchase a Slingbox to be able to watch the shows on bigger PC screen?


I have no problem streaming from my Bolts to my web browser or to my android tablets and phone.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## atmuscarella

aaronwt said:


> I have no problem streaming from my Bolts to my web browser or to my android tablets and phone.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


I don't think out of home streaming to a web browser works. Perhaps that's what triggered the question.


----------



## Mikeguy

atmuscarella said:


> I don't think out of home streaming to a web browser works. Perhaps that's what triggered the question.


Although TiVo was supposed to be going into beta on that last Fall, and some people may have stumbled into that back then, as they were able to do out-of-home browser streaming, if I recall correctly.


----------



## Mikeguy

scottopus said:


> Have a S3 HD with a 5 year old 1 TB drive that's work perfectly but know the HDD is at the end of its expected life.
> 
> Going to jump on this deal but would appreciate any advice from the forum. Only two people in household with two TV's so number of tuners isn't an issue but am always up against our current 1 TB storage.
> 
> Should I just purchase a Bolt Plus or go with a 500 GB Bolt and upgrade the HDD to 2-3TB (saving about $175)?
> 
> If I go with the 500 GB Bolt, will Tivo void my warranty on any non-HDD issues?


At least in the past and based on posts here, TiVo has seemed to have made an issue when the HDD was called to its attention (or, possibly, when the customer was more an issue); more typically, TiVo has seemed to look the other way. Good to hold on to the original HDD, in case you ever need to return the box to TiVo. And, of course, you could wait on doing an HDD replacement until after the 1-year warranty is over (but then you'll have to do something about your recordings--transfer them of lose them).

Do you really dislike the color white? If so, consider skipping the Bolt Non-Plus and go the Plus (but even then, still . . .). Otherwise, saving $175 is a good thing. I just watched a Youtube video on the HDD replacement process and it looks very basic and do-able (unless you don't like those things--then go the Plus). Also, a small point: maybe one day, you'll decide to leave cable and go OTA--the Non-Plus will do it, the Plus won't.


----------



## phox_mulder

I plopped a 1TB drive in one of my Roamio OTA's before I even turned the thing on.
Still have the original drive in a box should any problems arise.

I just saw on another post that TiVo is out of the 1TB Bolts anyway, and since I don't have cable, I think I'm going to get the 500gb version and order a 1TB drive from Amazon the same day.

My OLED S3 has served me well for 10 years, I think it's time to retire it.

phox


----------



## philt56

What are people using as 2.5" 3TB drives if they want to expand the disk space themselves?


----------



## aaronwt

atmuscarella said:


> I don't think out of home streaming to a web browser works. Perhaps that's what triggered the question.


Yes out of home is a different story. Out of home works from my Android devices, but the last time I checked I couldn't do it through a browser. But it's been a long time since I tried with a browser from OOH.


----------



## aaronwt

phox_mulder said:


> I plopped a 1TB drive in one of my Roamio OTA's before I even turned the thing on.
> Still have the original drive in a box should any problems arise.
> 
> I just saw on another post that TiVo is out of the 1TB Bolts anyway, and since I don't have cable, I think I'm going to get the 500gb version and order a 1TB drive from Amazon the same day.
> 
> My OLED S3 has served me well for 10 years, I think it's time to retire it.
> 
> phox


All models showed in stock when I checked a minute ago. I could add them all to the cart and go to the checkout process.


----------



## aaronwt

phox_mulder said:


> I plopped a 1TB drive in one of my Roamio OTA's before I even turned the thing on.
> Still have the original drive in a box should any problems arise.
> 
> I just saw on another post that TiVo is out of the 1TB Bolts anyway, and since I don't have cable, I think I'm going to get the 500gb version and order a 1TB drive from Amazon the same day.
> 
> My OLED S3 has served me well for 10 years, I think it's time to retire it.
> 
> phox


You might as well get a 2TB drive for only a little more. Or has the price difference increased recently?

I'm still waiting to get a shipping notice. I ordered two Bolts Friday night and expected to get a shipping notice today. But so far nothing.


----------



## slongo

aaronwt said:


> All models showed in stock when I checked a minute ago. I could add them all to the cart and go to the checkout process.


Phoned to order the Bolt (8pm EST) and was told the 1TB is sold out. Had to go with the 500GB; the Bolt Plus is a bit too expensive.


----------



## aaronwt

slongo said:


> Phoned to order the Bolt (8pm EST) and was told the 1TB is sold out. Had to go with the 500GB; the Bolt Pro a bit too expensive.


It's a better deal anyway. You could put your own 2TB drive in the 500GB Bolt and still spend less money than the 1TB Bolt costs.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

philt56 said:


> What are people using as 2.5" 3TB drives if they want to expand the disk space themselves?


Toshiba MQ03ABB300 is popular here. Some (most?) high-capacity 2.5" drives use technology that is toxic for DVRs, but this one is safe.


----------



## scottopus

I agree that Tivo in the past has looked the other way on the HDD upgrades. My biggest concern is Rovi (Tivo’s new owner) Chief Financial Officer Peter Halt’s public declaration "being in the hardware business isn’t something that necessarily excites us." The $175 savings is very tempting but can’t stop thinking that I’ll be giving Tivo/Rovi an out for honoring a $549 all-in warranty. 

I going to go ahead and purchase the Bolt Plus. Thanks for everyone’s inputs!


----------



## dmband

I'm sure it has been discussed here somewhere, but has anyone tried/did upgrade to a SSD?


----------



## scottopus

dmband said:


> has anyone tried/did upgrade to a SSD


Bolt Drive for Upgrade


----------



## aaronwt

dmband said:


> I'm sure it has been discussed here somewhere, but has anyone tried/did upgrade to a SSD?


I know at least one person around here put an SSD in their Bolt. There is a thread somewhere about it. But I think they did that to get a silent TiVo? And also put some ultra quiet fan in it.

I would have no problem putting an SSD in my Bolt if the price was the same as a platter hard drive. But with the price per GB being several times as much it's not cost effective. I know the model of the Samsung SSDs I use have been tested to last far beyond what their MTBF show. ANd I've had no problem running them with my twelve IP cameras(Using Blue Iris camera software), constantly being written and read from for the last few years with no issues. They would work well in a DVR.


----------



## judyn

I don't see anything in the information we got or the web page that it links to about the sacrificial Tivo having to be purchased directly from Tivo. I searched my email and the one I would want to trade is an HD that was purchased through amazon. We also have a Premiere but I prefer to keep it because it can do both OTA and cable simultaneously, should we ever want cable... I suppose we could call to try. They all show up in my account. We don't usually use this Tivo, but it has been connected in the last year, and is now connected.


----------



## catperson

judyn said:


> I don't see anything in the information we got or the web page that it links to about the sacrificial Tivo having to be purchased directly from Tivo. I searched my email and the one I would want to trade is an HD that was purchased through amazon. We also have a Premiere but I prefer to keep it because it can do both OTA and cable simultaneously, should we ever want cable... I suppose we could call to try. They all show up in my account. We don't usually use this Tivo, but it has been connected in the last year, and is now connected.


It isn't the OLD Tivo that has to have been bought from them, it is the NEW one. The Premiere doesn't quality for the offer, just the HD, so there is no decision for you to make re: which one to give up.

kathy


----------



## JoeTaxpayer

The email with this offer had a promo code. I entered this and the shopping cart shows the Bolt and LT service for $300. 
When and how do I choose which old TiVo to drop service from?


----------



## catperson

JoeTaxpayer said:


> The email with this offer had a promo code. I entered this and the shopping cart shows the Bolt and LT service for $300.
> When and how do I choose which old TiVo to drop service from?


I couldn't find a way to select that online. I called and asked. They were clueless, so I just ordered it over the phone.

kathy


----------



## Kimo

JoeTaxpayer said:


> The email with this offer had a promo code. I entered this and the shopping cart shows the Bolt and LT service for $300.
> When and how do I choose which old TiVo to drop service from?


The invitation email (the one with the code) states the following:
_Only TiVo Series2/Series3, HD and HDXL DVRs with Product Lifetime service that have connected to the TiVo service between 3/28/16 and 3/28/17 qualify. Your current TiVo DVR will be deactivated 10 days after you connect the new TiVo BOLT to the TiVo service._​I was informed by a sales rep that investigated this specific question for me that the client must call TiVo during that 10 day period and inform them which unit to deactivate on day 10. This was an important query for me as I do not want to deactivate my main Theater-room Series 3 HD until I'm satisfied that the Bolt that will replace the Bedroom Series 3 HD box meets my expectations.
Recall also that you have a 30 day satisfaction window, so they can REVERSE the lifetime swap within that period if you want to take a mulligan. 
And I get the feeling that even if they were to errantly swap a lifetime service that you did not want them to swap, you could call them and have them re-do it the way you want - provided you get a decent rep. 
FWIW, I'd call the sales number (vs. tech support) as all of the 15 or so sales reps are English-speaking, US-based employees who seem to know what is going on. With the tech support crew, you take your chances with both competence and understandability.
I'm upgrading one Series 2 and three Series 3 HDs to Bolts, and am puckered pretty tightly about the pending transition. It's not a matter of "IF" it will go badly, but "HOW" badly it will go. 
I hope it's worth it in the end.


----------



## real_goose

catperson said:


> I couldn't find a way to select that online. I called and asked. They were clueless, so I just ordered it over the phone.


I ordered a Bolt on-line April 1. I called sales support today and was put on hold as she investigated how I select which HD to deactivate. She told me I would receive an email asking me to pick which HD to deactivate. Once the Bolt actually ships, I should have a serial number show up in my account. Then I will try calling technical support to try to specify which HD I will deactivate.


----------



## JoeTaxpayer

catperson said:


> I couldn't find a way to select that online. I called and asked. They were clueless, so I just ordered it over the phone.
> 
> kathy


Thanks! The deed is done. The 500GB will ship by 4/24. The agent on line asked which TiVo I'd be deleting, and I was able to identify it by name and model for her. I forgot when I first posted, I had a Series 2 that was connected until I bought the Roamio, 6 months ago. It was a single tuner, and needed a DTA. The series 3 the Roamio replaced went to my home office to replace the 2, which went into the trash. It was $25 on eBay, and worth every cent for the few years I used it.


----------



## aaronwt

JoeTaxpayer said:


> Thanks! The deed is done. The 500GB will ship by 4/24. ....


 By 4/24?!?!?! They must have been really swamped with orders!


----------



## JoeKustra

JoeTaxpayer said:


> Thanks! The deed is done. The 500GB will ship by 4/24.


Please come back and post the manufacturing date from the sticker on the unit. Wow.


----------



## judyn

catperson said:


> It isn't the OLD Tivo that has to have been bought from them, it is the NEW one. The Premiere doesn't quality for the offer, just the HD, so there is no decision for you to make re: which one to give up.


Oh, I misunderstood! We just sacrificed an HD for a 500G Bolt. Won't ship until the 21st. Used the phone in order. They did not ask for the discount code.


----------



## Mikeguy

JoeTaxpayer said:


> Thanks! The deed is done. The 500GB will ship by *4/24*. The agent on line asked which TiVo I'd be deleting, and I was able to identify it by name and model for her. I forgot when I first posted, I had a Series 2 that was connected until I bought the Roamio, 6 months ago. It was a single tuner, and needed a DTA. The series 3 the Roamio replaced went to my home office to replace the 2, which went into the trash. It was $25 on eBay, and worth every cent for the few years I used it.


They must be low on stock, then, possibly--early this morning, they still were shipping 500GB Bolts for receipt yet this week.


----------



## Mikeguy

Kimo said:


> Recall also that you have a 30 day satisfaction window, so they can REVERSE the lifetime swap within that period if you want to take a mulligan.


Good point. Did you ask them that, or assuming it from the 30-day window idea?


----------



## PAP

Screw you Tivo - I've bought 5+ tivo units ALL with lifetime service. I currently have 2 HD units that have not been online for a couple years and an HDXL4 that I'm using. I called to buy a new tivo bolt+ (haven't upgraded because the newer units didn't offer me enough to have to repay my lifetime subscription in full) and was told I can't do it.

So you screw people who upgraded units? 

We've been having problems with our time warner and tuning adapter, tivo has been dropping shows and giving V53 errors frequently. I was just about to drop the whole thing and go to a cable provided solution or maybe DirecTV. If Tivo is going to screw long time customers like this it just may be the straw that broke the camels back in my case. I"ve been a user (as you can see by my start date) since the beginning. They need me more than I need them.


----------



## jsessler

PAP said:


> Screw you Tivo - I've bought 5+ tivo units ALL with lifetime service. I currently have 2 HD units that have not been online for a couple years and an HDXL4 that I'm using. I called to buy a new tivo bolt+ (haven't upgraded because the newer units didn't offer me enough to have to repay my lifetime subscription in full) and was told I can't do it.
> 
> So you screw people who upgraded units?
> 
> We've been having problems with our time warner and tuning adapter, tivo has been dropping shows and giving V53 errors frequently. I was just about to drop the whole thing and go to a cable provided solution or maybe DirecTV. If Tivo is going to screw long time customers like this it just may be the straw that broke the camels back in my case. I"ve been a user (as you can see by my start date) since the beginning. They need me more than I need them.


Plug one of the old ones in and get it to connect a few times, then call back in. That's what I did (connected old series 3 HD that had been in closet for years), and then called in next day. It qualified and a new Bolt+ is on the way.


----------



## Mikeguy

PAP said:


> Screw you Tivo - I've bought 5+ tivo units ALL with lifetime service. I currently have 2 HD units that have not been online for a couple years and an HDXL4 that I'm using. I called to buy a new tivo bolt+ (haven't upgraded because the newer units didn't offer me enough to have to repay my lifetime subscription in full) and was told I can't do it.
> 
> So you screw people who upgraded units?
> 
> We've been having problems with our time warner and tuning adapter, tivo has been dropping shows and giving V53 errors frequently. I was just about to drop the whole thing and go to a cable provided solution or maybe DirecTV. If Tivo is going to screw long time customers like this it just may be the straw that broke the camels back in my case. I"ve been a user (as you can see by my start date) since the beginning. They need me more than I need them.


I don't mean to belittle your upset, but TiVo decided, as it did with the Series 1 promotion last Fall, that it wanted to limit the promotion to at least somewhat active users (and, at least here, the effected boxes that aren't being given the promotion still will work). I assume that this was to avoid profiteering off of boxes in basements, garages and attics which otherwise never would see the light of day. I can understand that, but along with your view as well.


----------



## Mikeguy

PAP said:


> Screw you Tivo - I've bought 5+ tivo units ALL with lifetime service. I currently have 2 HD units that have not been online for a couple years and an HDXL4 that I'm using. I called to buy a new tivo bolt+ (haven't upgraded because the newer units didn't offer me enough to have to repay my lifetime subscription in full) and was told I can't do it.
> 
> So you screw people who upgraded units?
> 
> We've been having problems with our time warner and tuning adapter, tivo has been dropping shows and giving V53 errors frequently. I was just about to drop the whole thing and go to a cable provided solution or maybe DirecTV. If Tivo is going to screw long time customers like this it just may be the straw that broke the camels back in my case. I"ve been a user (as you can see by my start date) since the beginning. They need me more than I need them.


And alternatively, note: tivo ota sale.


----------



## jrtroo

PAP said:


> Screw you Tivo - I've bought 5+ tivo units ALL with lifetime service. I currently have 2 HD units that have not been online for a couple years and an HDXL4 that I'm using. I called to buy a new tivo bolt+ (haven't upgraded because the newer units didn't offer me enough to have to repay my lifetime subscription in full) and was told I can't do it.
> 
> So you screw people who upgraded units?


So, did you try calling back? You may get a different answer from a different CSR.

Also, what do you mean by "upgraded units"? Seems a strange comment without any associated messaging.


----------



## JoeTaxpayer

JoeKustra said:


> Please come back and post the manufacturing date from the sticker on the unit. Wow.


Sure, Joe. Will do.


----------



## JoeTaxpayer

PAP said:


> So you screw people who upgraded units?


That's the risk they take when they decide to limit based on anything but a customer with a record of TiVo use. When I saw the date 'phone home' restriction, I was "WTF?" thinking I'd probably missed it. Then realized I had a Series 2 that was plugged in just 6 months ago. When the agent said I'd have 10 days of both boxes working to transfer shows, I thought, "That Series 2 is long gone, trashed months ago."

Now, I'm thinking I should take my current stack of old TiVos and plug them in every few months, just to keep them active. I hope you get a good resolution. It's definitely frustrating.


----------



## brettatk

I received my email last week about this offer and just ignored it. I have a TiVo Roamio that I use as my primary TiVo. My THD died a few months ago and I had thought about resurrecting it by replacing the hard drive. Then I thought that would be stupid, why don't I instead buy a Bolt 500GB and transfer the lifetime from my THD to it for the $99. I also went ahead and bought a Toshiba 3TB drive that I plan to swap out after getting my new Bolt. I'm sure the Bolt will eventually become my primary TiVo, especially when I decide to upgrade to a 4K TV.


----------



## Mikeguy

JoeTaxpayer said:


> Now, I'm thinking I should take my current stack of old TiVos and plug them in every few months, just to keep them active.


When I read about the Series 1 buy-out last Fall and its similar use requirement, I thought that as well (but don't have the issue, as I'm still using my Series 2).


----------



## ingsoc747

Just registered to post this. I got the offer and went ahead and purchased it on 4/3. No update on shipping since then so I did a chat... they said there's a backlog due to overwhelming response, and mine wasn't expected to ship until 4/21. Their online chat was not the most courteous when I suggested they notify people when such a thing happens.


----------



## Kimo

Mikeguy said:


> Kimo said: ↑
> Recall also that you have a 30 day satisfaction window, so they can REVERSE the lifetime swap within that period if you want to take a mulligan.
> Mikeguy said:
> Good point. Did you ask them that, or assuming it from the 30-day window idea?


I asked, he went away for a bit, then came back with that (logical and expected) answer. 
Now . . . whether the next Rep will get/give the same answer, who knows??!! 
But if they offer a 30 day window and are going to take back a Lifetime transfer box, I'm not sure they have any reasonable alternative but to restore Lifetime service to the box it was 'taken' from.


----------



## Mikeguy

Kimo said:


> I asked, he went away for a bit, then came back with that (logical and expected) answer.
> Now . . . whether the next Rep will get/give the same answer, who knows??!!
> But if they offer a 30 day window and are going to take back a Lifetime transfer box, I'm not sure they have any reasonable alternative but to restore Lifetime service to the box it was 'taken' from.


Thanks for confirming. I know that it's unlikely that a return would be made here, but, you never know.

As to its being the logical answer, yep--good to see that TiVo is going that way.


----------



## aaronwt

ingsoc747 said:


> Just registered to post this. I got the offer and went ahead and purchased it on 4/3. No update on shipping since then so I did a chat... they said there's a backlog due to overwhelming response, and mine wasn't expected to ship until 4/21. Their online chat was not the most courteous when I suggested they notify people when such a thing happens.


When I called in yesterday the CSR was very polite. But whether my Bolts actually ship today? I seriously doubt they will. For some reason my MArch 31st order fell through the cracks and didn't get shipped. Now they are out of stock. So if it doesn't ship today I will call them tomorrow.

But they should certainly be notifying people of any shipping delay. If I had not called my order would still be in limbo.


----------



## brettatk

I can confirm. I just did online chat with a TiVo rep and he confirmed that it would be April 21st before the Bolt I ordered this morning would be shipped out. That I would be receiving an email within the next week saying that.


----------



## Brad516

I've yet to be notified of any promotions from Tivo and I've been a customer since 2000 with several lifetime boxes. How are people finding out about these promotions, by staying on this forum? I never heard anything about moving Lifetime from a series 1 the entire time I've owned it.

I have a series 2 in a guest room that's never been disconnected. I'm told I can't swap that because it hasn't been connected since 2014. OTOH I have a series 1 that they said has been connected the entire time. I'll have to check the Series 2 out to see what's up


----------



## catperson

Check your email preferences on Tivo.com. I am actually surprised that I got an email about this promo because I had opted out of most emails. I did not get notification last Fall about the Series1 offer even though there is an S1 listed as active on my account. I just opted into everything so I don't miss out on anything in the future. 

kathy


----------



## Mikeguy

Brad516 said:


> I've yet to be notified of any promotions from Tivo and I've been a customer since 2000 with several lifetime boxes. How are people finding out about these promotions, by staying on this forum? I never heard anything about moving Lifetime from a series 1 the entire time I've owned it.
> 
> I have a series 2 in a guest room that's never been disconnected. I'm told I can't swap that because it hasn't been connected since 2014. OTOH I have a series 1 that they said has been connected the entire time. I'll have to check the Series 2 out to see what's up


As mentioned, check your email preferences/address with tivo.com. I received this offer via email last week.

For your Series 2: make some connections to TiVo now, and then call later for the deal--this has worked for at least one person here, calling the following day. Good luck, and let us know if it works!


----------



## ingsoc747

brettatk said:


> I can confirm. I just did online chat with a TiVo rep and he confirmed that it would be April 21st before the Bolt I ordered this morning would be shipped out. That I would be receiving an email within the next week saying that.


Yea it's not the end of the world, just makes me scratch my head... the deal was only live 3 days by that point... and they are already 2-3 weeks behind?


----------



## JoeTaxpayer

brettatk said:


> I can confirm. I just did online chat with a TiVo rep and he confirmed that it would be April 21st before the Bolt I ordered this morning would be shipped out. That I would be receiving an email within the next week saying that.


i just got an email updating ship date. its now april 10. strange.


----------



## Mikeguy

ingsoc747 said:


> Yea it's not the end of the world, just makes me scratch my head... the deal was only live 3 days by that point... and they are already 2-3 weeks behind?


Someone posted that the person's shipment was delayed until April 10, after purchasing on Saturday. Makes me wonder if a shipment of products to TiVo for the promotion to begin with was delayed.


----------



## LastUnicorn

Not for nothing, I just tried to get this deal, I currently have an active HD series 3 with lifetime that I still want to use, and a Series 2 that has lifetime, but has not been connected in god knows when. They would not waive the requirement for me... they said that they are aware of errors being done and that 10 days after the new bolts are activated, those people who did not have an active tivo series 2 or 3 during the dates mentioned in the promotion would have problems.. they said the system will automatically deactivate the box that was connected... in my case it would be the HD series 3 and not the 2! I was very pissed. I've been with them since 2004. I told them they have to make good on what the reps told people who got a "Deal" that wasn't part of the promotion. He said their legal department is looking into it... What a bunch of bs... so yes I could call back hope for a better rep and HOPE that they give me the deal, but even than it sounds like we are risking the wrong box being deactivated. If "legal" doesn't make good on those orders.... its not gonna be good... after this, I don't have good things to say anymore about Tivo. The supervisor would not bend an inch.


----------



## Mikeguy

LastUnicorn said:


> Not for nothing, I just tried to get this deal, I currently have an active HD series 3 with lifetime that I still want to use, and a Series 2 that has lifetime, but has not been connected in god knows when. They would not waive the requirement for me... they said that they are aware of errors being done and that 10 days after the new bolts are activated, those people who did not have an active tivo series 2 or 3 during the dates mentioned in the promotion would have problems.. they said the system will automatically deactive the box that was connected... in my case it would be the HD series 3 and not the 2! I was very pissed. I've been with them since 2004. I told them they have to make good on what the reps told people who got a "Dea" that wasn't part of the promotion. He said their legal department is looking into it... What a bunch of bs... so yes I could call back hope for a better rep and HOPE that they give me the deal, but even than it sounds like we are risking the wrong box being deactivated. If "legal" doesn't make good on those orders.... its not gonna be good... after this, I don't have good things to say anymore about Tivo. The supervisor would not bend an inch.


Thanks for the update--if that's what TiVo does, _bad_ PR, not what TiVo wants from the promotion (and defeating part of it).

If you're still willing to (chance it), someone reported success with connecting the older box now a few times, and then calling in for the promotion later--the poster had success the following day.


----------



## LastUnicorn

Mikeguy said:


> Thanks for the update--if that's what TiVo does, _bad_ PR, not what TiVo wants from the promotion (and defeating part of it).
> 
> If you're still willing to (chance it), someone reported success with connecting the older box now a few times, and then calling in for the promotion later--the poster had success the following day.


My biggest concern is them telling me I have the deal... and them deactivating my series 3 instead of my series 2 in 10 days and than not making good on what's told to me by the rep.... its a big risk....


----------



## Mikeguy

LastUnicorn said:


> My biggest concern is them telling me I have the deal... and them deactivating my series 3 instead of my series 2 in 10 days and than not making good on what's told to me by the rep.... its a big risk....


Yep, there is an unknown. A possible savings grace: one person here had asked and was told by TiVo that the deal can be fully "reversed" during TiVo's 30-day satisfaction guaranteed period. And so, if TiVo wanted to deactivate your Series 3 and/or did so, you seemingly could return the Bolt and get the deactivation reversed.


----------



## krkaufman

LastUnicorn said:


> Not for nothing, I just tried to get this deal, I currently have an active HD series 3 with lifetime that I still want to use, and a Series 2 that has lifetime, but has not been connected in god knows when. They would not waive the requirement for me...


So you'll be pissed at TiVo because they followed exactly the terms of the upgrade agreement?


----------



## aaronwt

WooHoo!!! My two Bolts got shipped out today. With a delivery date for Saturday!!(FedEx Home Delivery Service)


----------



## Mikeguy

aaronwt said:


> WooHoo!!! My two Bolts got shipped out today. With a delivery date for Saturday!!(FedEx Home Delivery Service)


After the original snafu with your order, as well--congrats!


----------



## ingsoc747

Mikeguy said:


> Someone posted that the person's shipment was delayed until April 10, after purchasing on Saturday. Makes me wonder if a shipment of products to TiVo for the promotion to begin with was delayed.


Yea I actually got the email as well, I'm happy with that.


----------



## phox_mulder

aaronwt said:


> You might as well get a 2TB drive for only a little more. Or has the price difference increased recently?
> 
> I'm still waiting to get a shipping notice. I ordered two Bolts Friday night and expected to get a shipping notice today. But so far nothing.


I ended up getting the Toshiba 3TB drive that seems to be the favorite for upgrading the Bolt.

I think they ran out of 500GB Bolts right before I ordered mine, the thread in the Coffee House seems to indicate this.

No worries, my S3 is still humming along, recording everything I've told it to, I can wait a week or two to get the Bolt.
Might even avoid the headache, and get a replacement fan on it's way, just in case I get one of the noisy ones.

phox


----------



## ingsoc747

phox_mulder said:


> I ended up getting the Toshiba 3TB drive that seems to be the favorite for upgrading the Bolt.
> 
> I think they ran out of 500GB Bolts right before I ordered mine, the thread in the Coffee House seems to indicate this.
> 
> No worries, my S3 is still humming along, recording everything I've told it to, I can wait a week or two to get the Bolt.
> Might even avoid the headache, and get a replacement fan on it's way, just in case I get one of the noisy ones.
> 
> phox


So 500 gb isn't enough for 4 tuners? Just curious as I've had a 1 tb drive in my tivohd for years, and now it seems like it was overkill (i have shows on there from over a year ago still lol).


----------



## krkaufman

ingsoc747 said:


> So 500 gb isn't enough for 4 tuners? Just curious as I've had a 1 tb drive in my tivohd for years, and now it seems like it was overkill (i have shows on there from over a year ago still lol).


It really depends on your approach. My mom has a 500GB OTA Roamio that's never above 40% full. She has a light recording setup and deletes most shows as soon as she watches 'em.


----------



## brettatk

It's so cheap and easy to upgrade them that I usually do it as soon as I get the TiVo. I could probably get by with the stock drive but now I don't have to worry about letting shows build up. I'll record shows and let them sit there for a season or two before I finally get to them. Of course sometimes after watching a couple of episodes I'll delete the entire season if I don't like it.


----------



## krkaufman

brettatk said:


> It's so cheap and easy to upgrade them that I usually do it as soon as I get the TiVo. I could probably get by with the stock drive but now I don't have to worry about letting shows build up. I'll record shows and let them sit there for a season or two before I finally get to them. Of course sometimes after watching a couple of episodes I'll delete the entire season if I don't like it.


Yep, nice to have the flexibility. We've also found an oversized drive useful for setting a OnePass to record 'Everything' to scoop-up shows in syndication that we didn't catch on their first run... and that aren't available through streaming services.


----------



## ingsoc747

krkaufman said:


> It really depends on your approach. My mom has a 500GB OTA Roamio that's never above 40% full. She has a light recording setup and deletes most shows as soon as she watches 'em.





brettatk said:


> It's so cheap and easy to upgrade them that I usually do it as soon as I get the TiVo. I could probably get by with the stock drive but now I don't have to worry about letting shows build up. I'll record shows and let them sit there for a season or two before I finally get to them. Of course sometimes after watching a couple of episodes I'll delete the entire season if I don't like it.


Thanks for the responses guys. I'll see how I get along with 500gb for now. I don't have nearly as many channels as I used to, as I now subscribe to the Fios plan with "custom TV."


----------



## scottopus

It appears they have plenty of the Bolt pluses. Bought mine online yesterday (Apr 5) at 7:45 AM. Got the “Your TiVo Order Has Shipped” that same afternoon (Apr 5) at 2:21 PM. The tracking number provided showed that it was picked up 7:10 pm yesterday and is expected to be here by Saturday (Apr 8). That is the same date that was shown when I ordered online.


----------



## Mikeguy

ingsoc747 said:


> So 500 gb isn't enough for 4 tuners? Just curious as I've had a 1 tb drive in my tivohd for years, and now it seems like it was overkill (i have shows on there from over a year ago still lol).





krkaufman said:


> It really depends on your approach. My mom has a 500GB OTA Roamio that's never above 40% full. She has a light recording setup and deletes most shows as soon as she watches 'em.


And others of us keep amassing series of shows that we're never going to have time to watch . . . .


----------



## krkaufman

Mikeguy said:


> And others of us keep amassing series of shows that we're never going to have time to watch . . . .


Yeah, that example was my mom's place. My sister's place has 11TB between 2 DVRs running around 85% full -- and that's because I did a recent purge of older seasons now available via a subscribed streaming service (or purchased via Ultraviolet).

To be fair, I could bring that utilization down more if I would ever get around to offloading the college basketball games I'm looking to archive.


----------



## Antrom

Has anybody tried to call TIVO and switch over to lifetime $99 plan from there montly plan assuming you received the promo email. I'm on a very old plan $3.99 a month and not sure if it's even worth it vs buying another BOLT with lifetime instead and keep the low monthly plan. BTW I had a 4TB drive in bolt and i'm at 100% full all the time.


----------



## aaronwt

Antrom said:


> Has anybody tried to call TIVO and switch over to lifetime $99 plan from there montly plan assuming you received the promo email. I'm on a very old plan $3.99 a month and not sure if it's even worth it vs buying another BOLT with lifetime instead and keep the low monthly plan. BTW I had a 4TB drive in bolt and i'm at 100% full all the time.


It's not a lifetime plan with the promo email. It's $99 to transfer the lifetime service from a Series 2 or Series 3.
You aren't buying the lifetime service, you are transferring it.


----------



## Robert Simandl

I have a Tivo HD XL, but never got the email. Can I still transfer my lifetime service?


----------



## krkaufman

Robert Simandl said:


> I have a Tivo HD XL, but never got the email. Can I still transfer my lifetime service?


That's an eligible model, but you haven't provided sufficient information to say, one way or the other, given the terms specified in the first post of the thread...

*Only TiVo Series2/Series3, HD and HDXL DVRs with Product Lifetime service that have dialed into the TiVo service between 3/28/16 and 3/28/17 qualify. Your current box will be deactivated 10 days after you connect to the TiVo service.*​
When's the last time it made a successful connection to the TiVo service?

Posts to the forum indicate the email is moot if you have a unit that matches the eligibility requirements.


----------



## phox_mulder

ingsoc747 said:


> So 500 gb isn't enough for 4 tuners? Just curious as I've had a 1 tb drive in my tivohd for years, and now it seems like it was overkill (i have shows on there from over a year ago still lol).





krkaufman said:


> It really depends on your approach. My mom has a 500GB OTA Roamio that's never above 40% full. She has a light recording setup and deletes most shows as soon as she watches 'em.


One of my OTA's still has the original drive, and it's usually around 75% full.
The other OTA has a 1TB drive, and is usually around 45% full.
The Roamio Basic has a 2TB drive, and it hardly gets over 25-30% full.

Ya, I probably would have been perfectly happy with just 1TB, but more is always better, right?

Soon I'll have 16 tuners with 7.5TB of storage, and I'm only using an off air antenna.

phox


----------



## JoeTaxpayer

phox_mulder said:


> Soon I'll have 16 tuners with 7.5TB of storage, and I'm only using an off air antenna.
> 
> phox


I agree that for tuners, the more, the merrier, just asking, is your OTA service that good? I'd be lucky to get even 6 channels over the air.


----------



## Puppy76

Doh! They don't have the 1TB model left anymore.

I probably should have done it, but it's hard to get too excited about the offer when the Romeo with lifetime is $350ish anyway (and I kind of trust the reliability of a 3.5" drive more, although I don't know if that's for any good reason).


----------



## krkaufman

Puppy76 said:


> I probably should have done it, but it's hard to get too excited about the offer *when the Romeo with lifetime is $350ish anyway* (and I kind of trust the reliability of a 3.5" drive more, although I don't know if that's for any good reason).


pssst! ... see here (for just a few hours more)


----------



## Mikeguy

Puppy76 said:


> Doh! They don't have the 1TB model left anymore.


Also, in addition to the above: you can swap into the 500GB Bolt a 1TB drive you buy separately, for less than the cost difference between the 500GB and 1TB Bolt; a 2TB drive at around the same cost; and a 3TB at a little more.


----------



## mlsnyc

Even though I had said earlier I didn't think it was worth it for me to spend a couple of hundred on the OTA-capable model that would just be a backup, I went and got the 500gb anyway. After looking at a couple of videos and seeing how easy it is to swap out the HD, and not needing to reinstall the software for 3tb or less, I figured why not. It may serve as more than a backup down the road.

But being an idiot I charged it on the primary card I use, forgetting to use the one that had price protection. I don't know if I have the energy to deal with having to call them and see if I can change the card used. I doubt they would even do that anyway. And I'm not going to roll the dice and cancel the order and put in the new one. I have no idea if the code will work or what other complications that may bring.


----------



## Mikeguy

mlsnyc said:


> Even though I had said earlier I didn't think it was worth it for me to spend a couple of hundred on the OTA-capable model that would just be a backup, I went and got the 500gb anyway. After looking at a couple of videos and seeing how easy it is to swap out the HD, and not needing to reinstall the software for 3tb or less, I figured why not. It may serve as more than a backup down the road.
> 
> But being an idiot I charged it on the primary card I use, forgetting to use the one that had price protection. I don't know if I have the energy to deal with having to call them and see if I can change the card used. I doubt they would even do that anyway. And I'm not going to roll the dice and cancel the order and put in the new one. I have no idea if the code will work or what other complications that may bring.


Been there and done that. Having said that, it's just a quick call to TiVo (ok, with some time on hold) and they may be able to just sub in the new credit card number--I've done that elsewhere. (Or they could simply cancel the original order and do a new one, having verified to you that you still get the deal price.) And, it's not like the 500GB Bolt is getting shipped today (there's a 2-week delay).


----------



## mlsnyc

Mikeguy said:


> Been there and done that. Having said that, it's just a quick call to TiVo (ok, with some time on hold) and they may be able to just sub in the new credit card number--I've done that elsewhere. (Or they could simply cancel the original order and do a new one, having verified to you that you still get the deal price.) And, it's not like the 500GB Bolt is getting shipped today (there's a 2-week delay).


Thanks, I'll give it a try. I'm not in a rush to get it. I just don't feel like spending even 1/2 hour on hold and dealing with people running through their script only to tell me it can't be done or, worse, messing up my order. But if there's a remote possibility it's worth the shot.

I'm already wary of the 2 pending charges on my card because the first time I tried to submit the order it blew up after the CC authorization went through. I'm sure I'll only be charged once but the dupe charge staring me in the face right now gives me some discomfort.


----------



## Mikeguy

mlsnyc said:


> Thanks, I'll give it a try. I'm not in a rush to get it. I just don't feel like spending even 1/2 hour on hold and dealing with people running through their script only to tell me it can't be done or, worse, messing up my order. But if there's a remote possibility it's worth the shot.
> 
> I'm already wary of the 2 pending charges on my card because the first time I tried to submit the order it blew up after the CC authorization went through. I'm sure I'll only be charged once but the dupe charge staring me in the face right now gives me some discomfort.


It's all a personal thing. With me, I just get ticked off with myself when I forget something like this. But it's been an easy fix for me before and it makes me feel better, that I fixed my goof (or tried).


----------



## mlsnyc

Mikeguy said:


> It's all a personal thing. With me, I just get ticked off with myself when I forget something like this. But it's been an easy fix for me before and it makes me feel better, that I fixed my goof (or tried).


My feelings exactly. I'm more pi**ed at myself for screwing up the card I used than missing out on possibly saving $55. Of course I'm also pi**ed at (for now) missing out on the potential savings but that's ranked #2 for now.


----------



## LastUnicorn

krkaufman said:


> So you'll be pissed at TiVo because they followed exactly the terms of the upgrade agreement?


Don't be smug. I am pissed because Tivo has given many people the deal without having to have that requirement of contacting the Tivo service during that time frame, all they needed was to have the Series 2 or 3 with a lifetime sub on their account. I asked for the same courtesy to be extended to me, who has been with them since 2004. I don't think its fair for them to do it for others and not extend that to me. It's bad policy and bad PR!!! Duh..........!


----------



## Mikeguy

LastUnicorn said:


> Don't be smug. I am pissed because Tivo has given many people the deal without having to have that requirement of contacting the Tivo service during that time frame, all they needed was to have the Series 2 or 3 with a lifetime sub on their account. I asked for the same courtesy to be extended to me, who has been with them since 2004. I don't think its fair for them to do it for others and not extend that to me. It's bad policy and bad PR!!! Duh..........!


I don't have TiVo inside information, but it has seemed to me that when people without a qualifying connection have gotten the deal, it's been an error and not something that TiVo is doing discretionally--one person recounted a conversation with TiVo where the rep. had stated that some errors have gotten through (and that TiVo is looking at how to handle them). But that's just my impression. Yep, I would be ticked if people intentionally were being treated differently. Also, who knows how often this has happened--a forum can magnify matters.


----------



## krkaufman

LastUnicorn said:


> I am pissed because Tivo has given many people the deal without having to have that requirement of contacting the Tivo service during that time frame, all they needed was to have the Series 2 or 3 with a lifetime sub on their account. I asked for the same courtesy to be extended to me, who has been with them since 2004. I don't think its fair for them to do it for others and not extend that to me. It's bad policy and bad PR!!!


That's an ENTIRELY different situation than previously detailed, and I wholly agree. Same reason people hate car dealers, always hearing about some better deal another customer was able to get. (Not sure what the TiVo equivalent for undercoating or tire protection plan would be...)


----------



## aaronwt

Still trying to figure out what TiVo is doing. My CC temp hold fell off before they shipped. The two Bolts are on their way. And yesterday it showed pending on my account for payment. Today it shows that the Bolts have been paid for on my TiVo account with zero balance. But there is nothing on my creditcard yet. With all my credit cards, any time there is a charge, it shows up within seconds.

I guess I'll need to ask them about it when I call to make sure the correct boxes are tied to the lifetime transfer.


----------



## DrewTivo

krkaufman said:


> pssst! ... see here (for just a few hours more)


So Bolt OTA at $300 w/ lifetime or Roamio OTA at $250 with lifetime? Which is better deal (putting aside new vs refurb)?


----------



## JoeKustra

DrewTivo said:


> So Bolt OTA at $300 w/ lifetime or Roamio OTA at $250 with lifetime? Which is better deal (putting aside new vs refurb)?


Bolt OTA?


----------



## krkaufman

DrewTivo said:


> So Bolt OTA at $300 w/ lifetime or Roamio OTA at $250 with lifetime? Which is better deal (putting aside new vs refurb)?


It depends. Just in terms of raw value, the BOLT deal is far better... you're getting a $750 system for $300, right(?), versus $250 for a $400 unit (though typically available for less via Amazon). And that's before considering all the ways a BOLT is a superior box to the Roamio OTA.

But if you're looking to only *ever* tune OTA antenna, couldn't gain any benefit from MoCA networking, and don't have any concern/need for mobile streaming to phones, tablets or computers... then the $50 saved by going with the Roamio OTA may be worthwhile. _But even then..._ if you're eligible for the BOLT deal, I'd get both the Roamio OTA and BOLT and resell the BOLT, paying for a good chunk of the Roamio OTA cost with the BOLT resale profits, I expect.

p.s. It's a no brainer, in my view, but a $250 Roamio OTA is a far better deal than a $347 Roamio OTA, so anyone agonizing between a $347 Roamio OTA and the BOLT upgrade ...


> ... but it's hard to get too excited about the offer when the Romeo with lifetime is $350ish anyway


... should be further vexed at this Roamio OTA price point.


----------



## Mikeguy

DrewTivo said:


> So Bolt OTA at $300 w/ lifetime or Roamio OTA at $250 with lifetime? Which is better deal (putting aside new vs refurb)?


A few "extras" with the Bolt, that maybe you can use or not: will do either OTA or cable; Stream technology built in; likewise, MoCA; a bit speedier generally, esp. with apps; smaller. Also, the newer/newest model.

On the other hand, it's white (!); and swapping in a hard drive is a bit more expensive than with the Roamio. Also, you lose your Series 2/3 box.


----------



## George Cifranci

FYI... for those like me who got the email that your Bolt shipping has been delayed until April 10th (or sooner). I just got an email 15 min ago that my Bolt has shipped. So it was sooner. 

Also, my new Bolt has been added to my account. The activation says "We're still processing your activation. Try again in 24 hours."

How soon after you order it do they activate it? According to FedEX it won't arrive until this Wednesday. Hopefully I will have time to transfer some recordings over to it.


----------



## JoeTaxpayer

Mikeguy said:


> A few "extras" with the Bolt, that maybe you can use or not: will do either OTA or cable; Stream technology built in; likewise, MoCA; a bit speedier generally, esp. with apps; smaller. Also, the newer/newest model.
> 
> On the other hand, it's white (!); and swapping in a hard drive is a bit more expensive than with the Roamio. Also, you lose your Series 2/3 box.


Roamio gives MOCA as well, no? (I have a Roamio, and that's how I get MOCA to Mini). The stream has some value, though. With kid going off to college, I can easily let her stream shows if she'd like. The HD cost - agreed. The 3TB is looking pricy at 2.5" compared to 3.5". I might leave it, and just be careful to offload if it fills up.


----------



## aaronwt

JoeTaxpayer said:


> Roamio gives MOCA as well, no? (I have a Roamio, and that's how I get MOCA to Mini). The stream has some value, though. With kid going off to college, I can easily let her stream shows if she'd like. The HD cost - agreed. The 3TB is looking pricy at 2.5" compared to 3.5". I might leave it, and just be careful to offload if it fills up.


The Roamio OTA and Roamio Basic do not have built in MoCA. Only the six tuner, cable only, Roamio Pro and Plus had built in MoCA capabilities.


----------



## krkaufman

JoeTaxpayer said:


> Roamio gives MOCA as well, no? (I have a Roamio, and that's how I get MOCA to Mini).


6-tuner Roamio Plus & Pro, yes; 4-tuner Roamio models, not a bit of MoCA functionality.

4-tuner Premieres and both BOLT models also include MoCA bridging functionality; Minis can only connect as MoCA clients.


----------



## Mikeguy

JoeTaxpayer said:


> Roamio gives MOCA as well, no? (I have a Roamio, and that's how I get MOCA to Mini). The stream has some value, though. With kid going off to college, I can easily let her stream shows if she'd like. The HD cost - agreed. The 3TB is looking pricy at 2.5" compared to 3.5". I might leave it, and just be careful to offload if it fills up.


All the Roamio's will _do_ MoCA, but neither the original Roamio nor the Roamio OTA have the MoCA tech. _built in _(only the Roamio Pro and Plus had MoCA built in)--you'd have to buy a MoCA adapter for the Roamio OTA to network via MoCA. And so, a bit of $ savings there, with the Bolt's all having MoCA built in--just like with the Bolt's having the Stream tech. built in (the Roamio OTA, no).

I was a bit surprised, but the 2.5" 3TB HDD that people tend to recommend for the Bolt (the Toshiba MQ03ABB300) is not too badly priced--only about $25 more than the 3.5" 3TB HDD that gets recommended for the Roamio (the Western Digital Red 5400 rpm), the last time I checked.


----------



## Antrom

Mikeguy said:


> All the Roamio's will _do_ MoCA, but neither the original Roamio nor the Roamio OTA have the MoCA tech. _built in _(only the Roamio Pro and Plus had MoCA built in)--you'd have to buy a MoCA adapter for the Roamio OTA to network via MoCA. And so, a bit of $ savings there, with the Bolt's all having MoCA built in--just like with the Bolt's having the Stream tech. built in (the Roamio OTA, no).
> 
> I was a bit surprised, but the 2.5" 3TB HDD that people tend to recommend for the Bolt (the Toshiba MQ03ABB300) is not too badly priced--only about $25 more than the 3.5" 3TB HDD that gets recommended for the Roamio (the Western Digital Red 5400 rpm), the last time I checked.


I've used Toshiba external 4tb drive and popped open the case, It's cheaper than 3tb. Amazon.com: Seagate Backup Plus 4TB Portable External Hard Drive USB 3.0, Black (STDR4000100): Computers & Accessories


----------



## phox_mulder

JoeTaxpayer said:


> I agree that for tuners, the more, the merrier, just asking, is your OTA service that good? I'd be lucky to get even 6 channels over the air.


I only record from the 5 main networks, CBS, NBC, ABC, FOX and WB.
I do however tend to record "everything" when the new seasons start, then gradually I weed out the stuff I don't care about after I either watching an episode or two, or based on internet buzz and what's been cancelled already.

phox


----------



## Mikeguy

Antrom said:


> I've used Toshiba external 4tb drive and popped open the case, It's cheaper than 3tb. Amazon.com: Seagate Backup Plus 4TB Portable External Hard Drive USB 3.0, Black (STDR4000100): Computers & Accessories


Good approach! Do you recall what model of hard drive was in the external drive?


----------



## InFromTheCold

Are all external drives 2.5", or just the "portable" ones? I was looking at these yesterday, and wondering how I could tell whether the drive inside the enclosure would work in the Bolt.


----------



## hdeditor

I've decided to pull the trigger on replacing both Tivo Series3 boxes. BTW, the order page shows the 1TB model is sold out, but I got 2 3TB drives from Amazon, so that wasn't an issue for me.

Interestingly, when I finished the order process, it showed this order and a past order.








Nine years ago I paid more for Lifetime service on one Tivo HD box as I just did for two Bolts.


----------



## Mikeguy

hdeditor said:


> I've decided to pull the trigger on replacing both Tivo Series3 boxes. BTW, the order page shows the 1TB model is sold out, but I got 2 3TB drives from Amazon, so that wasn't an issue for me.
> 
> Interestingly, when I finished the order process, it showed this order and a past order.
> View attachment 28690
> 
> Nine years ago I paid more for Lifetime service on one Tivo HD box as I just did for two Bolts.


Being a value sorta consumer, I'm convinced that the way to go with TiVo is its specials/deals.


----------



## ingsoc747

Antrom said:


> I've used Toshiba external 4tb drive and popped open the case, It's cheaper than 3tb. Amazon.com: Seagate Backup Plus 4TB Portable External Hard Drive USB 3.0, Black (STDR4000100): Computers & Accessories


Can anyone comment as to if theres any noticeable difference between a 7200 and 5400 in the bolt? Seeking while recording, etc.


----------



## Mikeguy

aaronwt said:


> Still trying to figure out what TiVo is doing. My CC temp hold fell off before they shipped. The two Bolts are on their way. And yesterday it showed pending on my account for payment. Today it shows that the Bolts have been paid for on my TiVo account with zero balance. But there is nothing on my creditcard yet. With all my credit cards, any time there is a charge, it shows up within seconds.
> 
> I guess I'll need to ask them about it when I call to make sure the correct boxes are tied to the lifetime transfer.


When all is said and done, with all the gymnastics that your order has had, I _know_ that you're going to get 4 bolts and that there is not going to be any charge.


----------



## Antrom

Mikeguy said:


> Good approach! Do you recall what model of hard drive was in the external drive?


It's the model I posted the link they are around $99-$109. I got 639HD or 4401SD hours.
*STDR4000100*


----------



## Mikeguy

Antrom said:


> It's the model I posted the link they are around $99-$109. I got 639HD or 4401SD hours.
> *STDR4000100*


Thanks--I meant, the model of hard drive _inside_ the enclosure.


----------



## Antrom

Mikeguy said:


> Thanks--I meant, the model of hard drive _inside_ the enclosure.


I think it was the same as on the box, It was a seagate drive and no warranty info came up when I tried to search on the website since it was from external drive. So far been using it for 2+ months no problems it's a quick install.


----------



## Mikeguy

Antrom said:


> I think it was the same as on the box, It was a seagate drive and no warranty info came up when I tried to search on the website since it was from external drive. So far been using it for 2+ months no problems it's a quick install.


Cool, thanks! Always tempting to go the external drive as vs. bare HDD route (always bizarre that it can be cheaper that way).


----------



## snappa

Just tried to get to the TiVo site to purchase on this deal but seems to be gone. The post said it was valid till April 10. Anyone know if this is still available?


----------



## lujan

I couldn't find it either and my Roamio that I got under the latest promotion was DOA. They processed an RMA and are sending another.


----------



## krkaufman

snappa said:


> Just tried to get to the TiVo site to purchase on this deal but seems to be gone. The post said it was valid till April 10. Anyone know if this is still available?





lujan said:


> I couldn't find it either and my Roamio that I got under the latest promotion was DOA. They processed an RMA and are sending another.


Which promotion are you talking about? The "*BOLT w/ All-in*" upgrade promotion web page linked on the first line of this thread is still there...


winter said:


> TiVo BOLT



That said, the $250 "renewed 500GB Roamio OTA" offer *did* end yesterday, as promised.


----------



## azisme

Antrom said:


> I think it was the same as on the box, It was a seagate drive and no warranty info came up when I tried to search on the website since it was from external drive. So far been using it for 2+ months no problems it's a quick install.


When searching for the drive, I came across this:

Seagate 4TB 2.5" SATA drives for 61% off by shucking externals


----------



## aaronwt

azisme said:


> When searching for the drive, I came across this:
> 
> Seagate 4TB 2.5" SATA drives for 61% off by shucking externals


This is the drive I got for my two Bolts back in October 2015. I bought two of those and removed them from the enclosures. But it is also an SMR drive that most people had issues with. Both of my 4TB drives have firmware version 0001 and I have had no issues during the 18+ months I have been using them in Bolts. But I think everyone that had a later firmware version, and used them in the Bolts, eventually had major issues.


----------



## aaronwt

I just got my two 500 Bolts from the $99 Lifetime transfer deal. They both have a manufacture date of April 1st, 2017.

Now I need to call to verify the TiVos that the Lifetime service is transferring from


----------



## Mikeguy

aaronwt said:


> I just got my two 500 Bolts from the $99 Lifetime transfer deal. They both have a manufacture date of April 1st, 2017.
> 
> Now I need to call to verify the TiVos that the Lifetime service is transferring from


Cool beans! And with an April 1 manf. date--as fresh as picking something up at the local supermarket, lol. Even though TiVo misplaced your original order, sounds like they put you back on the top of the queue for a delivery.

So now, will be interesting to see if you receive another 2 boxes from TiVo, and if you get charged anything.


----------



## Mikeguy

aaronwt said:


> This is the drive I got for my two Bolts back in October 2015. I bought two of those and removed them from the enclosures. But it is also an SMR drive that most people had issues with. Both of my 4TB drives have firmware version 0001 and I have had no issues during the 18+ months I have been using them in Bolts. But I think everyone that had a later firmware version, and used them in the Bolts, eventually had major issues.


Thanks for the warning--


----------



## gespears

I got this email for my HD and called and ordered the + and had them throw in a Slide Pro remote at no charge as well. The problem is that the HD it's replacing is at my brother's house so I don't get to put it in my house. Oh well, I can't imagine how pleased he'll be going from an HD to a Bolt. It will be like a whole new world.


----------



## Kimo

Antrom said:


> I've used Toshiba external 4tb drive and popped open the case, It's cheaper than 3tb. Amazon.com: Seagate Backup Plus 4TB Portable External Hard Drive USB 3.0, Black (STDR4000100): Computers & Accessories


Antrom -
I'm a bit confused about the '_popped open the case_' bit. Does this Seagate function as an external drive similar to the now-discontinued WD My Book DVR Expanders (with SATA connection)? Or are you transplanting/swapping the drive found INSIDE the Seagate for the stock HDD that is INSIDE of your TiVo?
Thanks


----------



## DrewTivo

Kimo said:


> Antrom -
> I'm a bit confused about the '_popped open the case_' bit. Does this Seagate function as an external drive similar to the now-discontinued WD My Book DVR Expanders (with SATA connection)? Or are you transplanting/swapping the drive found INSIDE the Seagate for the stock HDD that is INSIDE of your TiVo?
> Thanks


Most external drives simply are a housing for the same drive you could mount in a computer directly. One can remove it from the housing, reconnect the drive in the (internally existing) housing of the Tivo, and away you go.

It is perplexing that a company is effectively paying you money to take the housing, but presumably it relates to competing products in the external drive category.


----------



## Mikeguy

Kimo said:


> Antrom -
> I'm a bit confused about the '_popped open the case_' bit. Does this Seagate function as an external drive similar to the now-discontinued WD My Book DVR Expanders (with SATA connection)? Or are you transplanting/swapping the drive found INSIDE the Seagate for the stock HDD that is INSIDE of your TiVo?
> Thanks


The latter. Oftentimes, an external back-up drive with the desired HDD inside can be significantly cheaper than simply buying the HDD itself. Strange but true.


----------



## krkaufman

DrewTivo said:


> It is perplexing that a company is effectively paying you money to take the housing, but presumably it relates to competing products in the external drive category.


I wonder, sometimes, if they're not putting drives into these externals whose quality control sampling didn't quite meet the specs needed for the standalone internal drive warranty, so they slip them into external drives where the warranty period is reduced. 'Cause, yeah, if not this then it's perplexing.


----------



## brettatk

I ordered a 500GB Bolt on April 5th and I haven't heard anything from TiVo regarding it's ship date. Still shows as Order Placed on the website. I guess I didn't make it in the first group and it will be the 21st or so before I see it.


----------



## Kimo

DrewTivo said:


> Most external drives simply are a housing for the same drive you could mount in a computer directly. One can remove it from the housing, reconnect the drive in the (internally existing) housing of the Tivo, and away you go.
> 
> It is perplexing that a company is effectively paying you money to take the housing, but presumably it relates to competing products in the external drive category.





Mikeguy said:


> The latter. Oftentimes, an external back-up drive with the desired HDD inside can be significantly cheaper than simply buying the HDD itself. Strange but true.





krkaufman said:


> I wonder, sometimes, if they're not putting drives into these externals whose quality control sampling didn't quite meet the specs needed for the standalone internal drive warranty, so they slip them into external drives where the warranty period is reduced. 'Cause, yeah, if not this then it's perplexing.


Got it. Thanks guys.


----------



## Mikeguy

krkaufman said:


> I wonder, sometimes, if they're not putting drives into these externals whose quality control sampling didn't quite meet the specs needed for the standalone internal drive warranty, so they slip them into external drives where the warranty period is reduced. 'Cause, yeah, if not this then it's perplexing.


Now, _that's_ distressing to consider. I prefer ignorantly to think that it's market-driven pricing.


----------



## krkaufman

Mikeguy said:


> Now, _that's_ distressing to consider. I prefer ignorantly to think that it's market-driven pricing.


Yeah, I prefer your perspective, as well.


----------



## azisme

brettatk said:


> I ordered a 500GB Bolt on April 5th and I haven't heard anything from TiVo regarding it's ship date. Still shows as Order Placed on the website. I guess I didn't make it in the first group and it will be the 21st or so before I see it.


Here is a transcript from when I inquired on chat last week. Not a big help for you but there is info for those who ordered the 1TB.

_Vicki (4/7/2017, 1:11:28 PM): Thank you for contacting TiVo Sales Chat, my name is Vicki and I am happy to assist you. Are you a current TiVo customer (or subscriber)?

Me (4/7/2017, 1:12:17 PM): When will the 1TB Bolt models be back in stock?

Vicki (4/7/2017, 1:12:58 PM): I apologize, We do not know when it will be back in stock.

Me (4/7/2017, 1:14:22 PM): I have one backordered, I don't see how that can be an acceptable answer. When I ordered it, the order page said I would receive it 4/5/17.

Vicki (4/7/2017, 1:14:32 PM): I do apologize about this but due to the massive influx of customers taking advantage of this promotion we are experiencing a delay in shipping. We appreciate your patience and apologize for the inconvenience and frustrations this is causing. All TiVo Bolt 500GB will be shipped out on the 21st of April. All TiVo Bolt 1TB ordered before April 1st will be shipped April 5th and all Bolt 1TB ordered after April 1st will be shipped April 10th. 

Me (4/7/2017, 1:15:48 PM): OK, so you are saying my order should be shipped April 10. My order date was April 2.

Vicki (4/7/2017, 1:16:09 PM): It should be. You will receive a tracking number when it is shipped.

Vicki (4/7/2017, 1:16:22 PM): You are more than welcome. Thank you for using TiVo Chat, and have a great day!

Me (4/7/2017, 1:16:48 PM): Thank you. An estimated ship of April 10 sounds a lot better than "we don't know"._


----------



## Mikeguy

azisme said:


> Here is a transcript from when I inquired on chat last week. Not a big help for you but there is info for those who ordered the 1TB.
> 
> _Vicki (4/7/2017, 1:11:28 PM): Thank you for contacting TiVo Sales Chat, my name is Vicki and I am happy to assist you. Are you a current TiVo customer (or subscriber)?
> 
> Me (4/7/2017, 1:12:17 PM): When will the 1TB Bolt models be back in stock?
> 
> Vicki (4/7/2017, 1:12:58 PM): I apologize, We do not know when it will be back in stock.
> 
> Me (4/7/2017, 1:14:22 PM): I have one backordered, I don't see how that can be an acceptable answer. When I ordered it, the order page said I would receive it 4/5/17.
> 
> Vicki (4/7/2017, 1:14:32 PM): I do apologize about this but due to the massive influx of customers taking advantage of this promotion we are experiencing a delay in shipping. We appreciate your patience and apologize for the inconvenience and frustrations this is causing. All TiVo Bolt 500GB will be shipped out on the 21st of April. All TiVo Bolt 1TB ordered before April 1st will be shipped April 5th and all Bolt 1TB ordered after April 1st will be shipped April 10th.
> 
> Me (4/7/2017, 1:15:48 PM): OK, so you are saying my order should be shipped April 10. My order date was April 2.
> 
> Vicki (4/7/2017, 1:16:09 PM): It should be. You will receive a tracking number when it is shipped.
> 
> Vicki (4/7/2017, 1:16:22 PM): You are more than welcome. Thank you for using TiVo Chat, and have a great day!
> 
> Me (4/7/2017, 1:16:48 PM): Thank you. An estimated ship of April 10 sounds a lot better than "we don't know"._


Who knows if any of this at least partially-differing shipment estimate info. is correct.  E.g. the April 21 500GB Bolt shipping date when TiVo sent out emails to some early-on purchasers of that model, with an April 10 estimate.


----------



## mlsnyc

A colleague ordered the 500gb on Apr 4 and got an email today that it shipped. So they're churning through the orders. I ordered mine on the 5th and don't expect to see anything about it shipping until tomorrow at the earliest. It wouldn't surprise me if it happens much later than that.


----------



## aaronwt

krkaufman said:


> I wonder, sometimes, if they're not putting drives into these externals whose quality control sampling didn't quite meet the specs needed for the standalone internal drive warranty, so they slip them into external drives where the warranty period is reduced. 'Cause, yeah, if not this then it's perplexing.


The external drives typically have a warranty as long or longer. And the drives in side are identical to what you buy elsewhere.

I remember getting several of the first 1TB, 3.5" consumer drives back in 2007(5 platter Hitachi drives). I bought the ones with external enclosures for around $270 since they were cheaper than the stand alone 1TB drives at over $300. I put them in my S3 boxes and they have lasted ten years in Series 3 boxes and still work(well at least the two S3 boxes i still own). Which was surprising since they run extremely hot.

I did the same for the 4TB drives with my two Bolts. And bought the external enclosures with the 4TB drives inside. And so far I've had zero issues with the 4TB 2.5 inch drives since I started using them in October 2015.(of course since they use SMR it remains to be seen how long they last)

Of course as soon as you crack open the hard drive case, you lose your warranty. Assuming they can tell you opened it. With the 4TB drives I destroyed the cases getting the drives out.


----------



## dtremit

mlsnyc said:


> A colleague ordered the 500gb on Apr 4 and got an email today that it shipped. So they're churning through the orders. I ordered mine on the 5th and don't expect to see anything about it shipping until tomorrow at the earliest. It wouldn't surprise me if it happens much later than that.


I placed an order for a 500gb on Friday night (4/7) and was quoted a ship date of 4/21 -- but got an email this morning with tracking info. Just a label, so far.


----------



## catperson

dtremit said:


> I placed an order for a 500gb on Friday night (4/7) and was quoted a ship date of 4/21 -- but got an email this morning with tracking info. Just a label, so far.


Interesting. I ordered a 500gb on the 4th, got the email saying it would ship 4/21, but nothing since. Go figure.

kathy


----------



## cwerdna

I ordered the pricey Bolt+ on 4/9 at ~5:55 pm Pacific time. I got an email on 4/10 11:38 am Pacific stating it had shipped.

I wanted the 1 TB but it went OOS before I made up my mind and calling TiVo didn't help w/an ETA. Yeah, the Bolt+ is expensive but reliability is important to me. I'd hate to lose all my shows.

I didn't want to chance it w/the only known Toshiba 2.5" drive that is known to work ok, so far. And, I was concerned about drives in external enclosures. Maybe they'll have problems months from now? Since the unit will have lifetime... err all-in, I'd rather not void the warranty right off the bat.

So, Bolt+ it is along w/a 3-year extended warranty (I almost never buy these).

My TiVo HD from 2009 only lost all its shows once due a problem w/the internal 500 gig drive in 2010. I'd been running w/internal the cable rerouted so that it only runs off my WD DVR Expander 1 TB and the internal drive disconnected. Been running like this for since March or April 2010 w/no serious probs and no more shows lost.

If the Bolt+ can hold up like this for this many years, I'll be satisfied.


----------



## aaronwt

I transferred one of my 4TB drives from my yearly Bolts to one of my Lifetime Transfer Bolts last night. I had no issues but the fan noise is a little louder now. So I ordered a couple of replacement fans last night.

I also noticed the screw heads were different than the Bolts from 2015. The bit that works great with all those screw heads, didn't grab the screw head as well with my new Bolts. I think I might just swap out the screws, with my spare part Bolts, the next time I open them up.

Hopefully I do the second Bolt later this week. FiOS took awhile to get my cable card paired, but at least they didn't screw things up and make it useless like the last time I had to get a card repaired. So hopefully the next one goes as well. SInce the next Bolt is my primary one that records most of my scripted shows.


----------



## George Cifranci

FYI... My 500GB TiVo Bolt that I ordered on April 1st at 2:20PM ET was shipped on April 7th and is currently on a FedEX truck "out for delivery" here in town on April 11th.

UPDATE: It was just delivered! Going through guided setup now.


----------



## 10_pearljam

Ordered a 1TB on 04/01 was told it would arrive 04/06 because it was still in stock!! Still waiting so I called. Hasn't shipped and won't ship until 04/21. So probably won't get it until 04/28...least they could do is Fed Ex them out 2-day or something...jeez.


----------



## bobrt6676

OMG, Clueless CSR. First I tried Chat to designate which of my HD's gets deactivated. Nope, must call. I have a new title, I am now "Sir" Bob. I have been on the phone 20 minutes, explained 3 times what I wanted and of course now I have been put on hold. WTF, they just hung up on me!!!! Hope others have better luck Now he called back to tell me I will get an E-mail with a number to call to designate which HD to deactivate!!:screamcat:


----------



## Mikeguy

bobrt6676 said:


> OMG, Clueless CSR. First I tried Chat to designate which of my HD's gets deactivated. Nope, must call. I have a new title, I am now "Sir" Bob. I have been on the phone 20 minutes, explained 3 times what I wanted and of course now I have been put on hold. WTF, they just hung up on me!!!! Hope others have better luck Now he called back to tell me I will get an E-mail with a number to call to designate which HD to deactivate!!:screamcat:


I can understand setting up a designated contact point. But this should have been in place in advance and info. given out with the order-taking process (or, heavens, just done at that point)--keeping things streamlined, to prevent things like this and waste all around.


----------



## krkaufman

bobrt6676 said:


> Now he called back to tell me I will get an E-mail with a number to call to designate which HD to deactivate!!





Mikeguy said:


> I can understand setting up a designated contact point. But this should have been in place in advance and info. given out with the order-taking process (or, heavens, just done at that point)--keeping things streamlined, to prevent things like this and waste all around.


You're assuming the number that Sir Bob will receive will be different from TiVo's existing support phone number?


----------



## Mikeguy

krkaufman said:


> You're assuming the number that Sir Bob will receive will be different from TiVo's existing support phone number?


LOL--good and funny (and real) point!


----------



## JoeTaxpayer

brettatk said:


> I ordered a 500GB Bolt on April 5th and I haven't heard anything from TiVo regarding it's ship date. Still shows as Order Placed on the website. I guess I didn't make it in the first group and it will be the 21st or so before I see it.


Just got off chat

"I do apologize about this but due to the massive influx of customers taking advantage of this promotion we are experiencing a delay in shipping. We appreciate your patience and apologize for the inconvenience and frustrations this is causing. All TiVo Bolt 500GB will be shipped out on the 21st of April."

Funny. Agent said 4/24 when I ordered, and then an email update said "We are doing everything we can to get you your TiVo BOLT as soon as possible and now expect to ship your new system on April 10, 2017 or sooner."

So back out to 21st. I'll shop for a HD to put in it.


----------



## mrcowboy99

I got my Bolt 500gb today! Shipped on the 10th received today. I also got the same email everyone else did. Credit card charged last night.

BTW *if anyone is upgrading their Bolt 1TB to something more, let me know and I will be happy to work a deal on that 1TB drive as that is all I need.*


----------



## 1rickey

George Cifranci said:


> FYI... My 500GB TiVo Bolt that I ordered on April 1st at 2:20PM ET was shipped on April 7th and is currently on a FedEX truck "out for delivery" here in town on April 11th.
> 
> UPDATE: It was just delivered! Going through guided setup now.


Is there any noticeable fan noise?


----------



## George Cifranci

1rickey said:


> Is there any noticeable fan noise?


No. I sit 9 and 1/2 feet away from my TiVo and even with the TV muted I didn't notice any noise coming from the TiVo. You can hear it if your head is right next to it but even then it is quiet.


----------



## sfhub

George Cifranci said:


> No. I sit 9 and 1/2 feet away from my TiVo and even with the TV muted I didn't notice any noise coming from the TiVo. You can hear it if your head is right next to it but even then it is quiet.


It seems like the reports are the older units are more quiet and the newer units have the noisier fans. Might be too small a sample size though.


----------



## Mikeguy

Or, the units built during full moons work more quietly.


----------



## brettatk

JoeTaxpayer said:


> Just got off chat
> 
> "I do apologize about this but due to the massive influx of customers taking advantage of this promotion we are experiencing a delay in shipping. We appreciate your patience and apologize for the inconvenience and frustrations this is causing. All TiVo Bolt 500GB will be shipped out on the 21st of April."
> 
> Funny. Agent said 4/24 when I ordered, and then an email update said "We are doing everything we can to get you your TiVo BOLT as soon as possible and now expect to ship your new system on April 10, 2017 or sooner."
> 
> So back out to 21st. I'll shop for a HD to put in it.


I don't really care that it'll be the 21st before it ships, but I would have thought they would have sent me an email telling me of such. I have heard nothing from TiVo since I placed the order on the 5th. It definitely hasn't gone into my spam folder. Weird that they are emailing some people and not others.


----------



## leiff

I wonder how many like me receive the email that it will try to ship by the 10th or sooner and and no further communication after the 10th date has come and gone.


----------



## ingsoc747

leiff said:


> I wonder how many like me receive the email that it will try to ship by the 10th or sooner and and no further communication after the 10th date has come and gone.


That's rough, you should ask them for an update. Mine shipped as promised on the 10th.


----------



## danm628

I haven't received any emails from TiVo since the one confirming the order


----------



## phox_mulder

leiff said:


> I wonder how many like me receive the email that it will try to ship by the 10th or sooner and and no further communication after the 10th date has come and gone.


Count me in as one of those special folk.
Was going to call today and inquire, but time got away from me.
Maybe I'll remember to tomorrow.

phox


----------



## azisme

danm628 said:


> I haven't received any emails from TiVo since the one confirming the order


Ditto here. I did do a chat though but the info they gave me proved to be wrong.


----------



## Mikeguy

azisme said:


> Ditto here. I did do a chat though but the info they gave me proved to be wrong.


Which was . . . ?


----------



## azisme

Mikeguy said:


> Which was . . . ?


See post 205.


----------



## Mikeguy

azisme said:


> See post 205.


Thanks--had forgotten, as so much water under the bridge and conflicting info.


----------



## dark54555

azisme said:


> See post 205.


I'm also a April 2 1TB order; they told me April 21.


----------



## mlsnyc

mlsnyc said:


> My feelings exactly. I'm more pi**ed at myself for screwing up the card I used than missing out on possibly saving $55. Of course I'm also pi**ed at (for now) missing out on the potential savings but that's ranked #2 for now.


I finally got around to this. No, the credit card on an order cannot be changed. You'd need to cancel and submit a new one. My stupidity and my fault I potentially missed out on saving $55 or so.

Also, they're now telling everyone who hasn't gotten an update that their orders will ship no later than the 21st. At least, that's my assumption based on the person I was speaking to not bothering to look up my order number when he told me they're backlogged and should be caught up by then.


----------



## ingsoc747

So my Bolt came today... boy, what an upgrade over my old TivoHD. Will report back on the attempt to use my CC's price protection.

Regarding noise - nothing noticeable unless you're inches away, you'll hear a whirring sound, but the device was largely idle. Does anyone know if these are PWM controlled fans?


----------



## azisme

Finally some communication from TIVO:












VIEW ONLINE










Dear Steve,

We value our loyal customers and strive to deliver great service. However, we have experienced some unexpected supply chain issues, which have affected our promise to ship your TiVo BOLT on time. We are not pleased with this, and we sincerely apologize. Today, we received assurances from our manufacturing team that they are confident we will ship your orders by April 28.

For those of you who opted for 1-day or 2-day shipping, we will ship your order as you originally instructed. However, we are refunding your expedited shipping charges.

We are aware that this delay is an inconvenience. If you wish to cancel your order, you may do so by logging into your account at tivo.com or by calling our service center at (877) 367-8486. However, we cannot promise that this promotion will be offered again. We appreciate your loyalty as a customer and would hate to see you miss this offer.

Thank you for your patience!

Sincerely,










Nicola Mattis

Sr. Promotions Manager


----------



## JoeTaxpayer

azisme said:


> Finally some communication from TIVO


Got the same note tonight.


----------



## danm628

JoeTaxpayer said:


> Got the same note tonight.


As did I.

I'm perfectly fine with it. I don't need the Bolt today. I have a perfectly functional Roamio along with my Series 3. I saw this as a chance to update the S3 to something that isn't 10 years old that can still do OTA. A extra few weeks isn't going to hurt.

I do wish they had emailed sooner but at the end of the day it isn't that big of a deal.

We've all been spoiled by Amazon Prime 2 day shipping and expect the whole world to work that way. Even though it doesn't.


----------



## cwerdna

I received my Bolt+ today (4/13) that I ordered on (4/9). Due to other priorities, I probably won't be able to get to connecting it until April 18th.

Need to start transferring off stuff from my TiVo HD before it apparently loses its MAK once it gets deactivated (per other posts here).

I've been receiving a bunch of "Bolt+ Welcome" emails for the past few days.


----------



## rcji

How is the activation process done? Do we need to call up and tell Tivo which Box we are transferring the subscription from or is it done online?


----------



## bobrt6676

rcji said:


> How is the activation process done? Do we need to call up and tell Tivo which Box we are transferring the subscription from or is it done online?


(Note: New Tivo's from Tivo come activated). Those who made phone orders were able to designate at the time of order(per several posts here). I ordered online. Received my Bolt+ waited a day after connecting to Tivo to call to designate which TivoHD to transfer service from. After 20 minutes I was told I would receive an E-mail with a number to call. (Although he took all my info on which HD I wanted to transfer from) YMMV


----------



## HerronScott

bobrt6676 said:


> Those who made phone orders were able to designate at the time of order(per several posts here). I ordered online. Received my Bolt+ waited a day after connecting to Tivo to call to designate which TivoHD to transfer service from. After 20 minutes I was told I would receive an E-mail with a number to call. (Although he took all my info on which HD I wanted to transfer from) YMMV


I ordered mine online the evening of the 10th since that's when it had indicated the promotion was supposed to end. I called the next day and specified which TiVo that I wanted to use with that order since I had 4 that would have qualified but wanted to use a specific one as I want to keep lifetime on the other 3. We confirmed via name and TSN and I received a case number.

Scott


----------



## SMWinnie

On previous Lifetime transfer offers, has TiVo required a sign-in within a window?

I have a Series 2 and an HD on the shelf, and I would be happy to have each of them dial in to the mothership every six months or so to qualify the next time an offer like this rolls around...


----------



## atmuscarella

I only remember one other lifetime transfer offer and that was back in 2006 when the original Series 3 was released. At that time the offer did not have a call in requirement, but pretty much everyone was still using their Series 1 or 2 TiVos daily at that time.

In any event TiVo may end of life older units at some time like they did with the Series 1 units last fall and they only offered deals and compensation to owners of units that had called in. So you might want to have them call in every 6 months or so. I do with mine.


----------



## krkaufman

SMWinnie said:


> I have a Series 2 and an HD on the shelf, and I would be happy to have each of them dial in to the mothership every six months or so to qualify the next time an offer like this rolls around...


In the event that this *wasn't* "once in a lifetime," that would seem to be a prudent routine.


----------



## Mikeguy

I'm superstitious--I'd call in every month.


----------



## whitepelican

Just got this deal today after reviving my two Series 2 units over the weekend.


----------



## mrcowboy99

whitepelican said:


> Just got this deal today after reviving my two Series 2 units over the weekend.


That is interesting. Did you place orders for both?


----------



## winter

Data point - I received my new bolt on the 5th or 6th and plugged it immediately...as of right now (18th) my S3 is still showing as "TiVo Lifetime Service" on the Tivo web site....it has been more than 10 days since my Bolt was plugged in and connected to the Tivo service. Note that my S3 is not powered up, I don't think that would make a difference, just mentioning it.


----------



## Mikeguy

winter said:


> Data point - I received my new bolt on the 5th or 6th and plugged it immediately...as of right now (18th) my S3 is still showing as "TiVo Lifetime Service" on the Tivo web site....it has been more than 10 days since my Bolt was plugged in and connected to the Tivo service. Note that my S3 is not powered up, I don't think that would make a difference, just mentioning it.


I wonder if the website info. is up-to-date, and if the S3 still will fully function.


----------



## leswar

I was wondering if the Series 2 never calls home (keeping it on the local lan network but with no internet access to the cable modem) if I will still be able to transfer videos to my pc via kmttg. I realized at some point after taking the LT transfer deal that there are a few VHS home movie tapes that I want to copy at some future date to my Series 2 via the a/v inputs and then download to my pc.


----------



## Redoctobyr

I've asked the same question. Someone said that, even with Lifetime, the unit only kind of pulls an operating license for the next 30 days or so. Meaning that after 30 days with no contact to TiVo, it may stop functioning anyhow. 

Interesting point with using it to digitize other formats. I might have a use for that, thanks.


----------



## gardiner

I missed this promo, but I called them today to see if I could still take advantage of it for my old series 2. She said to call back next week. I asked if the transfer program was going to be something that would happen more often and she said "Yes".


----------



## sathead

^ Thanks for posting that info!

I have a TiVo-HD w/lifetime I'd like to upgrade to a Bolt.

I'd be a two Bolt household then... one Chevy Bolt, one TiVo Bolt!


----------



## Mikeguy

gardiner said:


> I missed this promo, but I called them today to see if I could still take advantage of it for my old series 2. She said to call back next week. I asked if the transfer program was going to be something that would happen more often and she said "Yes".


Perhaps waiting for the new stock of Bolts to get in, seemingly next week.


----------



## V7Goose

gardiner said:


> I missed this promo, but I called them today to see if I could still take advantage of it for my old series 2. She said to call back next week. I asked if the transfer program was going to be something that would happen more often and she said "Yes".


Or maybe she just wanted to get you off the phone and had no concern about telling the truth? No way of knowing at this time . . .


----------



## Mikeguy

V7Goose said:


> Or maybe she just wanted to get you off the phone and had no concern about telling the truth? No way of knowing at this time . . .


Until next week.


----------



## sfhub

Redoctobyr said:


> I've asked the same question. Someone said that, even with Lifetime, the unit only kind of pulls an operating license for the next 30 days or so. Meaning that after 30 days with no contact to TiVo, it may stop functioning anyhow.
> 
> Interesting point with using it to digitize other formats. I might have a use for that, thanks.


I think I posted that. For the unit that hasn't connected in a while that has lifetime, I verified on the TiVo System Information page it says

TiVo Service Account Status 5: Lifetime Service

But below that

TiVo Service Level I

Presumably "I" means an inactive unit and is the status if you haven't connected by the time it is expecting to.

Normally it would say

TiVo Service Level C: 051117

or some date. Presumably after that date it loses all functionality except playback of existing shows, but I couldn't say for sure since the unit I looked at hadn't connected in 3mo. The date in the TiVo Service Level is usually 30days or less.


----------



## Mikeguy

sfhub said:


> I think I posted that. For the unit that hasn't connected in a while that has lifetime, I verified on the TiVo System Information page it says
> 
> TiVo Service Account Status 5: Lifetime Service
> 
> But below that
> 
> TiVo Service Level I
> 
> Presumably "I" means an inactive unit and is the status if you haven't connected by the time it is expecting to.
> 
> Normally it would say
> 
> TiVo Service Level C: 051117
> 
> or some date. Presumably after that date it loses all functionality except playback of existing shows, but I couldn't say for sure since the unit I looked at hadn't connected in 3mo. The date in the TiVo Service Level is usually 30days or less.


Thanks for that info.--although it's not what I would like to hear, lol. (It cuts against the idea of simply detaching your box from the network prior to deactivation, and then still being able to use it in a more limited fashion, including for manual recordings.)


----------



## whitepelican

mrcowboy99 said:


> That is interesting. Did you place orders for both?


Sorry for the late reply, but yes, I placed orders for two Bolts on Monday (4/17). The phone rep said that the deal ended on 4/10, but it had been extended. He didn't say how long this extension was supposed to last.


----------



## mrcowboy99

whitepelican said:


> Sorry for the late reply, but yes, I placed orders for two Bolts on Monday (4/17). The phone rep said that the deal ended on 4/10, but it had been extended. He didn't say how long this extension was supposed to last.


I just called them again to get a Mini for my new BOLT. I asked him if the promo was over and he stated yes, BUT they are working on another one that will be coming soon.

On a side note also asked him, with all the decommissioned S2/S3 boxes that are out there, where a good electronic disposal company is so they dont land in dump.


----------



## slongo

Check with your local town hall.
If you should have one nearby, Best Buy will take most electronics at no charge.
You can check their website for what's accepted and you might have other things to bring there as well.


----------



## Thomas M

Don't know if any TiVo employees monitor these boards... but here goes a vent.

On 4/7/17 I ordered a TiVo Bolt 500 gig with lifetime transfer.
On 4/12/17 I ordered a TiVo Mini to go with the Bolt.
Then informed shipping on the Bolt was delayed til 4/21/17.
Received the Mini but unable to use until the Bolt arrives.
Received another shipping update on the Bolt, shipping 4/28. Told further delay is due to FedEx.

Asked about upgrading shipping speed or shipping date since this is a second delay. Told unable to upgrade shipping speed (or date) by Celine (supervisor in Philippines). Also told by Celine there is no further escalation beyond her.

This has been my worst customer service experience with TiVo. A bit surprised.

--Tom


----------



## Mikeguy

Thomas M said:


> Don't know if any TiVo employees monitor these boards... but here goes a vent.
> 
> On 4/7/17 I ordered a TiVo Bolt 500 gig with lifetime transfer.
> On 4/12/17 I ordered a TiVo Mini to go with the Bolt.
> Then informed shipping on the Bolt was delayed til 4/21/17.
> Received the Mini but unable to use until the Bolt arrives.
> Received another shipping update on the Bolt, shipping 4/28. Told further delay is due to FedEx.
> 
> Asked about upgrading shipping speed or shipping date since this is a second delay. Told unable to upgrade shipping speed (or date) by Celine (supervisor in Philippines). Also told by Celine there is no further escalation beyond her.
> 
> This has been my worst customer service experience with TiVo. A bit surprised.
> 
> --Tom


Unlikely that TiVo is monitoring here to get back to consumers.

You might try contacting TiVo again, and possibly asking for a supervisor immediately citing delay and customer service issues; and/or asking for a stateside customer service rep. (I have no idea if that will help).

Unfortunately for customers wanting their boxes as early as possible, TiVo just was hammered by its recent deal and it all takes some time when demand exceeded then-available supply. Personally, I'm happy to see that TiVo went forward and is manufacturing more boxes rather than simply turning off the tap.

Here, you ordered more than a week after the promotion started, and there just are many people, seemingly, in your shoes as well. I'm not quite sure why you see the customer service in these circumstances a worst ever.


----------



## JoeTaxpayer

My order shipped today, and the tracking says I will have it on Friday.


----------



## Thomas M

"You might try contacting TiVo again, and possibly asking for a supervisor immediately citing delay and customer service issues; and/or asking for a stateside customer service rep. (I have no idea if that will help)."

I did ask for a stateside rep and was told calls are routed randomly and there is no way to be connected to a rep in the US.

The customer service experience was something I would expect from Comcast (and NOT tivo). The rep (and supervisor) was simply reading a script like a robot. At one point (due to communication issues, I guess) the rep was researching the wrong order (the TiVo Mini instead of the Bolt). In an attempt to get a stateside rep, I asked for further escalation. I was told there was no higher escalation than her (Celine - in the Philippines). 

This whole 'loyalty promotion' has left a really bad taste.

You ever take a flight... it shows on time so you leave the house to the airport. Upon arrival at the airport, you're told theres a 2 hour delay. An hour and half into the delay you're told its now a 3 hour delay. Stuff happens but how your customer service reps handle the situation can make a difference.

Tom


----------



## brettatk

Mikeguy said:


> Here, you ordered more than a week after the promotion started, and there just are many people, seemingly, in your shoes as well. I'm not quite sure why you see the customer service in these circumstances a worst ever.


Agreed. I ordered on April 5th and got the same email saying it would be shipped by the 28th. It's not like they have them there and they just aren't shipping them. Hopefully they are going in order. I wouldn't expect to call them up and have them expedite my order simply because I was upset that I hadn't received it yet.


----------



## Thomas M

I received 2 emails. First email said shipping was delayed til April 21st.

I then received a second email saying shipping was further delayed til April 28th.

When I inquired on Thursday (4/20) about the second delay... I was told the first delay was due to a manufacturing backlog but the second delay was due to their shipping partner (Fedex) being unable to handle the volume of orders. That is an unacceptable reason in my books. There are other shipping companies which could fix this second delay (UPS, USPS, DHL, etc.). Hence why I was asking for upgraded shipping.

In the meantime I have a Tivo mini in the box that I can't use and the 30 day guarantee will be just about up before I receive the Bolt and can use it.

My view of the TiVo brand was similar to Apple before this whole debacle... now it is similar to Comcast.


----------



## Kimo

brettatk said:


> Agreed. I ordered on April 5th and got the same email saying it would be shipped by the 28th. It's not like they have them there and they just aren't shipping them. Hopefully they are going in order. I wouldn't expect to call them up and have them expedite my order simply because I was upset that I hadn't received it yet.


+1
I ordered one on April 2nd and it shipped within two days.
I then ordered three more on April 4th, received notice that their shipment would be delayed a few days, then another that extended the delay to April 28th.
Today (April 25) I see that my order status has finally changed from "Order Placed" to "Order Processing" - which is exactly what I saw when my first Bolt on that April 2nd order shipped (before they ran out of them).


----------



## Mikeguy

Thomas M said:


> "You might try contacting TiVo again, and possibly asking for a supervisor immediately citing delay and customer service issues; and/or asking for a stateside customer service rep. (I have no idea if that will help)."
> 
> I did ask for a stateside rep and was told calls are routed randomly and there is no way to be connected to a rep in the US.
> 
> The customer service experience was something I would expect from Comcast (and NOT tivo). The rep (and supervisor) was simply reading a script like a robot. At one point (due to communication issues, I guess) the rep was researching the wrong order (the TiVo Mini instead of the Bolt). In an attempt to get a stateside rep, I asked for further escalation. I was told there was no higher escalation than her (Celine - in the Philippines).
> 
> This whole 'loyalty promotion' has left a really bad taste.
> 
> You ever take a flight... it shows on time so you leave the house to the airport. Upon arrival at the airport, you're told theres a 2 hour delay. An hour and half into the delay you're told its now a 3 hour delay. *Stuff happens but how your customer service reps handle the situation can make a difference.*
> 
> Tom


Indeed, true. I'm not really sure I know what you wanted to be done or could be done, in the circumstances. Certainly not to get placed ahead of others in the queue. Perhaps get free overnight shipping? That could be nice, but expensive for TiVo for everyone.


----------



## Mikeguy

Thomas M said:


> I received 2 emails. First email said shipping was delayed til April 21st.
> 
> I then received a second email saying shipping was further delayed til April 28th.
> 
> When I inquired on Thursday (4/20) about the second delay... I was told the first delay was due to a manufacturing backlog but the second delay was due to their shipping partner (Fedex) being unable to handle the volume of orders. That is an unacceptable reason in my books. There are other shipping companies which could fix this second delay (UPS, USPS, DHL, etc.). Hence why I was asking for upgraded shipping.
> 
> In the meantime I have a Tivo mini in the box that I can't use and the 30 day guarantee will be just about up before I receive the Bolt and can use it.
> 
> My view of the TiVo brand was similar to Apple before this whole debacle... now it is similar to Comcast.


As to the Mini, call TiVo and they likely will extend the 30-day period by another month, given the circumstances. They have done that for me before (and I believe that the "written policy" itself allows for this).

As to the shipping, unless TiVo has another shipper in place, I have found that companies rarely agree to set up a separate system. (Also, personally, I wonder about the explanation you were given--the first time I've read of that here.)

Smile, be happy, get the Mini extension, and you should have the box soon.


----------



## Thomas M

Update.... the order just changed to "Processing Order" and the cancel button is gone. Looks like they're making progress through the backlog.


----------



## mlsnyc

Mine switched to processing some time in the last 2 hours. Looks like they are ramping up their shipments.


----------



## brettatk

My order placed on April 5th just shipped.


----------



## Mikeguy

brettatk said:


> My order placed on April 5th just shipped.


You can thank Thomas M: it's only once he posted here that all these boxes started shipping.  Thanks, Thomas!


----------



## TheCryptkeeper

Has anyone who ordered on April 11 or 12 and had their order processed or shipped yet?

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## dark54555

Mine finally shipped - FedEx (1TB order from April 2)


----------



## danm628

I just got the shipment notice from TiVo and FedEx for my Bolt. Ordered on the 5th. Should arrive this Saturday.


----------



## tapokata

Great thread- thanks to all. I orders a 500GB Bolt on 4/14- and have heard nothing, other than the order confirmation email. I have two HD's with Lifetime contracts, and I am looking to transfer the license on one unit (and may likely replace the other with a Mini). I even renamed the HD that I want to transfer to "upgrade to Bolt" on the support website. 

Disappointed in TiVo's ability to meet the demand- I can find the same Bolt unit- and get it today- if ordered on Amazon- but the license transfer is the key. Maybe there's hope it will ship by the end of the month, but it's now at +11 days...


----------



## dbpaddler

I can't really blame tivo. I don't think they really planned on people ordering multiple boxes when they only had one or two older tivos on the account. Heck, I ordered two and sold one along with my OTA and came out a couple hundred dollars ahead. I know a bunch that ordered three or more. The benefit of ordering online over calling if you had a code. 

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeguy

tapokata said:


> Great thread- thanks to all. I orders a 500GB Bolt on 4/14- and have heard nothing, other than the order confirmation email. I have two HD's with Lifetime contracts, and I am looking to transfer the license on one unit (and may likely replace the other with a Mini). I even renamed the HD that I want to transfer to "upgrade to Bolt" on the support website.
> 
> Disappointed in TiVo's ability to meet the demand- I can find the same Bolt unit- and get it today- if ordered on Amazon- but the license transfer is the key. Maybe there's hope it will ship by the end of the month, but it's now at +11 days...


I don't know if you received it or what shipping date estimate TiVo gave you, but many purchasers had received an email earlier from TiVo apologizing for the shipping delay and stating that units would be shipping by April 28, which started in earnest yesterday (as you can see by the above and in other threads). TiVo got hammered by the deal--and, if I recall the deadline for the deal, you, yourself were able to opt in for the promotion even after the original deal end-date had passed.

Personally, I'm happy to see that TiVo stuck to, and went beyond, its original promotion plans, presumably assembling more boxes, rather than simply turning off the tap (which would have meant, for you).


----------



## dbpaddler

If you think about all the people that bought multiple units with the code online and all the people that called in that never got the code or even bought someone's old unit and called in to get the deal, it probably is impressive they are doing everything they can to honor them all. 

This was also posted on various deal sites that made it more insane. The slickdeal effect was definitely in effect. 

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## mlsnyc

Got my shipping notice. According to FedEx it should arrive this sat the 29th.

For reference:
- Ordered online on 4/5
- Order went to processing midday 4/25
- Shipped end of day 4/26


----------



## Redoctobyr

dbpaddler said:


> If you think about all the people that bought multiple units with the code online and all the people that called in that never got the code or even bought someone's old unit and called in to get the deal, it probably is impressive they are doing everything they can to honor them all.
> 
> This was also posted on various deal sites that made it more insane. The slickdeal effect was definitely in effect.


Good point. I hadn't considered that it was also posted on a bunch of deals sites. It would be very interesting to know how many people bought, not that I'd expect TiVo to publish that info. I am glad they didn't just stop the promotion after a few days, if the response was greater than expected. To the contrary, they let it go longer than originally announced.

With that said, each unit sold is presumably still beneficial to TiVo (they're not doing this just out of a sense of kindness). They're, of course, making less money than if each person simply bought a Bolt with normal-priced Lifetime. But the flip side is that they are getting money from many customers who haven't bought stuff from them in a while (also introducing them to their current products), boosting their sales volumes, and retiring old units that may be tougher to support. This does probably bring in a fair bit more cash than a typical sales month (hopefully that's not something they are desperate for at the moment).

For the first aspect, I have given TiVo a fair bit of money over time, with my 3 Lifetime boxes, from Series 1 and 2. But the last of those was bought over 10 years ago, so until this, I certainly hadn't helped their numbers *recently*. But the promotion got me to learn about their current offerings (it'd been a long time since I paid attention), and showed me that a Bolt was a worthwhile upgrade.


----------



## dbpaddler

I'm sure at $300 for a bolt and lifetime, their profit is a bit below expected. But if you have a bunch of stagnant old tivo owners who suddenly have new equipment. Now they might by another or a few mini's. You have some who were running old series 2's with coax to old tv's. Now they're on moca and getting connected. At least based on a few bolt threads I've seen. 

Especially with all the rumors about getting out of hardware and Yada Yada Yada. A nice push of hardware, sales boost, Internet talk and so on... Has to be good press for them. 

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCryptkeeper

Redoctobyr said:


> Good point. I hadn't considered that it was also posted on a bunch of deals sites. It would be very interesting to know how many people bought, not that I'd expect TiVo to publish that info. I am glad they didn't just stop the promotion after a few days, if the response was greater than expected. To the contrary, they let it go longer than originally announced.
> 
> With that said, each unit sold is presumably still beneficial to TiVo (they're not doing this just out of a sense of kindness). They're, of course, making less money than if each person simply bought a Bolt with normal-priced Lifetime. But the flip side is that they are getting money from many customers who haven't bought stuff from them in a while (also introducing them to their current products), boosting their sales volumes, and retiring old units that may be tougher to support. This does probably bring in a fair bit more cash than a typical sales month (hopefully that's not something they are desperate for at the moment).
> 
> For the first aspect, I have given TiVo a fair bit of money over time, with my 3 Lifetime boxes, from Series 1 and 2. But the last of those was bought over 10 years ago, so until this, I certainly hadn't helped their numbers *recently*. But the promotion got me to learn about their current offerings (it'd been a long time since I paid attention), and showed me that a Bolt was a worthwhile upgrade.


TiVo's stock price has risen over 9% in the past month. I wonder if this promotion is at least partially responsible.


----------



## JoeKustra

TheCryptkeeper said:


> TiVo's stock price has risen over 9% in the past month. I wonder if this promotion is at least partially responsible.


Corrected might be a better description. It's down YTD and for 6 months. A lot is up for the last month. If you start with the election, a whole lot is up. Let the good times roll.

Or it could be the Roku deal. 

TIVO : Summary for TiVo Corporation - Yahoo Finance


----------



## wiz

Got my Bolt yesterday and hooked it up. I called TiVo support to tell them I want to deactivate my Series II, not my Series III. I use "2" to go to account information. The rep, Vince, told me that neither one would be deactivated. I didn't believe it so I called back and went to sales and that rep told me one would be deactivated and let me choose the Series II. So my question, has your old TiVo been deactivated? I don't really plan to use the Series II which currently has a dead hard drive. The only thing I thought I might use it for was a security DVR with a camera.


----------



## TheCryptkeeper

wiz said:


> Got my Bolt yesterday and hooked it up. I called TiVo support to tell them I want to deactivate my Series II, not my Series III. I use "2" to go to account information. The rep, Vince, told me that neither one would be deactivated. I didn't believe it so I called back and went to sales and that rep told me one would be deactivated and let me choose the Series II. So my question, has your old TiVo been deactivated? I don't really plan to use the Series II which currently has a dead hard drive. The only thing I thought I might use it for was a security DVR with a camera.


Now I wish I hadn't discarded my Series 3 that I used to upgrade. Big mistake if they actually don't deactivate them. My Series 2 is still working, but they haven't shipped the upgrade on that one yet.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeguy

wiz said:


> The rep, Vince, told me that neither one would be deactivated. I didn't believe it so I called back and went to sales and that rep told me one would be deactivated and let me choose the Series II.


LOL--you gotta love TiVo. "A foolish consistency is the hobgoblin of little minds . . . ."


----------



## aaronwt

I see that my S3 boxes have not been deactivated yet. But TiVo might just be waiting until the 30 day return period expires. I will keep my S3 boxes online for a few more weeks. Just to see if they actually get deactivated. But either way they will be going in the trash before Summer.

It's really aggravating even trying to use an S3. I hadn't actually used one in so long. I couldn't believe how slow the thing was. But back in 2006, when I got three of them, I thought it was the best TiVo ever.


----------



## brettatk

Got around to hooking up my new Bolt on Saturday. Installed my 3TB drive before plugging in and everything went smooth. Well except for breaking a couple of those small white clips. I didn't realize how easy it is now to transfer One Passes/Recordings to a new TiVo. That hasn't ever been available to me before. Very nice.


----------



## Redoctobyr

As a status update, my order went to Processing on Friday afternoon. It's still at Processing, I'm hoping it will ship soon. 

I haven't seen any emails from TiVo with updates. They'd said their goal was to ship the orders on the 28th, but they haven't quite hit that, and there were still a few days worth of orders after mine.


----------



## TheCryptkeeper

Redoctobyr said:


> As a status update, my order went to Processing on Friday afternoon. It's still at Processing, I'm hoping it will ship soon.
> 
> I haven't seen any emails from TiVo with updates. They'd said their goal was to ship the orders on the 28th, but they haven't quite hit that, and there were still a few days worth of orders after mine.


My order hasn't even changed to processing yet (still shows order placed). Based on posts of others who ordered earlier, and the pace of fulfillment, I anticipate that my order may not ship until late this month. Oh well, patience is a virtue.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## DVR_Dave

TheCryptkeeper said:


> My order hasn't even changed to processing yet (still shows order placed). Based on posts of others who ordered earlier, and the pace of fulfillment, I anticipate that my order may not ship until late this month. Oh well, patience is a virtue.


I'm in the same boat. Ordered 4/10 PM and status still shows Order Placed. They need to be proactive and provide updates to people who's orders missing the 4/28 shipping target.

I will be out of town mid to late May so it's going to be a major problem if two Bolts are sitting on my front porch. I did put a vacation hold on FedEx deliveries, but who knows whether the hold will take place.


----------



## Redoctobyr

I just got an email that my order of 4/8 shipped. They gave a tracking number. They said 4-6 business days, hopefully it's more like 4.


----------



## tluxon

wiz said:


> Got my Bolt yesterday and hooked it up. I called TiVo support to tell them I want to deactivate my Series II, not my Series III. I use "2" to go to account information. The rep, Vince, told me that neither one would be deactivated. I didn't believe it so I called back and went to sales and that rep told me one would be deactivated and let me choose the Series II. So my question, has your old TiVo been deactivated? I don't really plan to use the Series II which currently has a dead hard drive. The only thing I thought I might use it for was a security DVR with a camera.


I upgraded two TiVoHDs to Bolts which I received on 4/14. So far, neither of the HDs have been deactivated yet (thankfully, because I had about 3TB of recordings to transfer off the HDs s-l-o-w interface.


----------



## Kimo

tluxon said:


> I upgraded two TiVoHDs to Bolts which I received on 4/14. So far, neither of the HDs have been deactivated yet (thankfully, because I had about 3TB of recordings to transfer off the HDs s-l-o-w interface.


Can't deactivated boxes still be seen and transfer so long as they are on the same hardwired network?


----------



## atmuscarella

Kimo said:


> Can't deactivated boxes still be seen and transfer so long as they are on the same hardwired network?


No once deactivated transfers do not work. Pretty much all deactivated units can do is play existing recordings and the tuners will still work.


----------



## teasip

Got email Sunday and was on porch yesterday.


----------



## tobeysdad

Got mine today. I have a Roamio 4 tuner for tv but I use Roku to stream because it's faster. Not anymore! Dang the Bolt is fast! Watching Daredevil on Netflix. Instant load and play. FF, browse. So far I'm impressed.
Can't beat the price. Transferred L.T. from an S3 with GSOD. 320 bucks delivered and ready to go. I'm happy.


----------



## winter

Received this email tonight:

Subject: Your Product Lifetime Service plan moves to your new TiVo BOLT!

Thank you for participating in our "Once In A Lifetime" promotion to transfer your Product Lifetime service plan to a new TiVo BOLT™! According to our records, you purchased 1 TiVo BOLT(s) and have 1 TiVo Series2/Series3 DVRs on your account.

We are happy to inform you that we will officially transfer your Product Lifetime service plan to your new BOLT(s) and automatically deactivate your Series2 and/or Series3 DVR(s) on *May 15, 2017*. Enjoy your new BOLT(s)!


----------



## danm628

winter said:


> Received this email tonight:
> 
> Subject: Your Product Lifetime Service plan moves to your new TiVo BOLT!
> 
> Thank you for participating in our "Once In A Lifetime" promotion to transfer your Product Lifetime service plan to a new TiVo BOLT™! According to our records, you purchased 1 TiVo BOLT(s) and have 1 TiVo Series2/Series3 DVRs on your account.
> 
> We are happy to inform you that we will officially transfer your Product Lifetime service plan to your new BOLT(s) and automatically deactivate your Series2 and/or Series3 DVR(s) on *May 15, 2017*. Enjoy your new BOLT(s)!


Just received the same email.


----------



## TheCryptkeeper

danm628 said:


> Just received the same email.


When did you order?

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## reubanks

winter said:


> Received this email tonight:
> 
> Subject: Your Product Lifetime Service plan moves to your new TiVo BOLT!
> 
> Thank you for participating in our "Once In A Lifetime" promotion to transfer your Product Lifetime service plan to a new TiVo BOLT™! According to our records, you purchased 1 TiVo BOLT(s) and have 1 TiVo Series2/Series3 DVRs on your account.
> 
> We are happy to inform you that we will officially transfer your Product Lifetime service plan to your new BOLT(s) and automatically deactivate your Series2 and/or Series3 DVR(s) on *May 15, 2017*. Enjoy your new BOLT(s)!


I received a similar email, but mine had me log into the Tivo site and select which (2) of my (5) Series 2/3 DVRs to deactivate.

It allowed me to select a Series 2 that has been unplugged in my garage for several years as one of the options as well as the "Smouldering Wreckage". Far be it from me to correct their records...


----------



## danm628

TheCryptkeeper said:


> When did you order?


The 5th. Received my Bolt last Saturday. Replacing my S3 OLED.


----------



## TheCryptkeeper

Has anyone who received a notification of shipment ordered on April 11th or later?


----------



## DVR_Dave

TheCryptkeeper said:


> Has anyone who received a notification of shipment ordered on April 11th or later?


The just received the following email regarding the shipping delay for my 4/10 order:

_Dear DVR_Dave,

I really didn't want to have to write you another letter because I just knew that you would have your TiVo BOLT by now. I sincerely apologize. At this point, I know that you have no reason to believe the next date, but I will tell you exactly what occurred. Our sales operations team received a late delivery of a single component during the TiVo BOLT manufacturing process, and even with the late delivery, they were trying to move swiftly to avoid affecting their commitment to ship all the product at the end of April. Unfortunately, we weren't that lucky. I am frustrated because we were so excited about being able to offer this promotion for the first time, and now, we're experiencing these unexpected challenges, getting the TiVo BOLT in your hands. As of today, your new TiVo BOLT is scheduled to ship by May 12, 2017 at the latest, and although it might be sooner, I don't want to disappoint you again.

We are still keeping our commitment to those of you who opted for 1-day or 2-day shipping, and we will ship your order according to your designated shipping preference. In addition, we are refunding your expedited shipping charges.

Although we really want you to have this great service transfer deal with your new TiVo BOLT, we will understand if you wish to cancel your order. You may cancel by logging into your account at tivo.com or by calling our service center at (877) 367-8486. At this time, I cannot guarantee that this offer will be given again, but I want you to do what's best for you. We appreciate your patience and loyalty as a customer.

Again, please accept my sincere apology.

Sincerely, 









Nicola Mattis 
Sr. Promotions Manager _


----------



## DVR_Dave

My ordered placed 4/10 @ 8:15 PM EDT has shipped (rec'd email 5/9 @ 6:25 PM EDT).

It's scheduled to arrive Friday, 5/12 by EOD.


----------



## bricketh

My brother had ordered his Bolt with this Lifetime transfer deal, and after it failed to accept several cable cards that were known to work fine (which took 3 weeks to get from the MSO, due to their backlog), he called TiVo multiple times to get support and then a replacement, as we determined it was the hardware at fault. TiVo support wanted to continue swapping cable cards, and he was going in circles to get an RMA started. As such, I ended up emailing TiVoMargret to tell his story, as she has always been hugely helpful to the community. While I was wrapping up my email, he finally got his RMA #, but I sent the email anyway. 

Margret shared the email with someone else at TiVo, and my brother received a call back from Jason from Executive Support a couple of days later. Jason was great, and explained that while there was an open RMA for him, they wouldn't be able to ship a replacement TiVo for over a week, which we had not been aware of previously. Jason said that while it was unorthodox, he allowed my brother to pick up a TiVo locally, and he would help get the Lifetime service transferred to that unit, and he would be able to get credit for his faulty Bolt. He picked it up, installed the cable card, and got it all working in no time! Jason got the service transferred for him, and is working on the return credit for the TiVo Bolt that is being returned. 

I have been a TiVo owner since 2000, and this went from being the single worst customer experience I had ever been part of with them to being the best! Margret and Jason were huge helps, and we appreciate their efforts! I have stood by TiVo for a long time, and continue to advocate for them, as they prove to me time and again why they are the top DVR in the market! Thank you to them!!


----------



## winter

winter said:


> Received this email tonight:
> 
> Subject: Your Product Lifetime Service plan moves to your new TiVo BOLT!
> 
> Thank you for participating in our "Once In A Lifetime" promotion to transfer your Product Lifetime service plan to a new TiVo BOLT™! According to our records, you purchased 1 TiVo BOLT(s) and have 1 TiVo Series2/Series3 DVRs on your account.
> 
> We are happy to inform you that we will officially transfer your Product Lifetime service plan to your new BOLT(s) and automatically deactivate your Series2 and/or Series3 DVR(s) on *May 15, 2017*. Enjoy your new BOLT(s)!


May 15th came and went and no changes on my Tivo account for my Series3.


----------



## Mikeguy

winter said:


> May 15th came and went and no changes on my Tivo account for my Series3.


Thanks for the update. As reported elsewhere on the forum, some people recently received an email from TiVo that the deadline was being moved, seemingly due to TiVo's "deactivation box choice" webpage's having been taken offline for some time, until tomorrow. I confirmed the revised deactivation date, May 22, with TiVo customer support last Saturday.

Transfer of Lifetime from Series 2 or Series 3 TiVo for $99, with purchase of new Bolt


----------



## tvmaster2

winter said:


> May 15th came and went and no changes on my Tivo account for my Series3.


still transferring on May 16th, but the mythical Tivo decommission site is still down...


----------



## bricketh

Much to my surprise, I was given the choice of deactivating either my Series 3 or my oldest Series 2 (a 40-hour from 2002 that I haven't had online in several years). I opted to drop the S2 and keep the S3 active just in case I have an issue, as it at least has HD capabilities.


----------



## tvmaster2

bricketh said:


> Much to my surprise, I was given the choice of deactivating either my Series 3 or my oldest Series 2 (a 40-hour from 2002 that I haven't had online in several years). I opted to drop the S2 and keep the S3 active just in case I have an issue, as it at least has HD capabilities.


WHO gave you the choice, the automated web site, or a phone CSR, and when?


----------



## bricketh

When I went to the TiVo Transfer website to select the unit to deactivate, it showed two Series 2s and the Series 3. The link came via email, and was a few days before the site had issues, as I received that notification and the one regarding the extension thereafter. The 3 was the only one that had been online recently, as I haven't used the Series 2s in a couple of years, at least....probably since early 2014, when I got my Roamio, actually. The site showed all 3, so I looked up the TSNs to see which was the oldest (it didn't give the details of the units, just the model and TSN#). I selected the 40 hour S2 from 2002, and kept the 80 hour S2 and S3 active.


----------



## tvmaster2

bricketh said:


> When I went to the TiVo Transfer website to select the unit to deactivate, it showed two Series 2s and the Series 3. The link came via email, and was a few days before the site had issues, as I received that notification and the one regarding the extension thereafter. The 3 was the only one that had been online recently, as I haven't used the Series 2s in a couple of years, at least....probably since early 2014, when I got my Roamio, actually. The site showed all 3, so I looked up the TSNs to see which was the oldest (it didn't give the details of the units, just the model and TSN#). I selected the 40 hour S2 from 2002, and kept the 80 hour S2 and S3 active.


hmmm....hadn't 'used' them, or hadn't 'connected them to the Tivo service' for a couple of years?


----------



## scandia101

bricketh said:


> When I went to the TiVo Transfer website to select the unit to deactivate, it showed two Series 2s and the Series 3. The link came via email, and was a few days before the site had issues, as I received that notification and the one regarding the extension thereafter. The 3 was the only one that had been online recently, as I haven't used the Series 2s in a couple of years, at least....probably since early 2014, when I got my Roamio, actually. The site showed all 3, so I looked up the TSNs to see which was the oldest (it didn't give the details of the units, just the model and TSN#). I selected the 40 hour S2 from 2002, and kept the 80 hour S2 and S3 active.


The choose your tivo to deactivate page has been changed (fixed) and now only shows eligible tivos and any choice you made on the website before the fix is meaningless. If your S3 was the only active tivo on your account during the eligibility period, it will now be the only tivo listed in the deactivation page for you to choose.


----------



## mlcarson

Well, this sucks. I had a Tivo HD that had been on during the time frame of this deal and never got an email from Tivo about this offer. It also sucks that it wasn't made to all Tivo HD boxes but I only had one other. I've pretty much given up on Tivo any way in favor of SageTV but an upgrade to a Bolt would have made things interesting.


----------



## bricketh

tvmaster2 said:


> hmmm....hadn't 'used' them, or hadn't 'connected them to the Tivo service' for a couple of years?


They have been disconnected in my closet for a few years.



scandia101 said:


> The choose your tivo to deactivate page has been changed (fixed) and now only shows eligible tivos and any choice you made on the website before the fix is meaningless. If your S3 was the only active tivo on your account during the eligibility period, it will now be the only tivo listed in the deactivation page for you to choose.


If the site has changed, I have received no notification from TiVo indicating that, or that I need to re-do my transfer of service selection. I will check it out. Thanks!


----------



## miketx

Anyone know if it is still possible to get this deal? I never got an email from Tivo. I have a S2 Humax with lifetime that I've been waiting for a deal like this. Not sure why Tivo didn't notify me. I have the one s2, but 2 Roamios (OTA and regular) and 4 Minis. Been looking for a reason to get a Bolt.


----------



## scandia101

No, it's not.


----------



## Redoctobyr

This has come up a number of times, unfortunately. Many people were somehow left off the email list. The consensus seems to be to call TiVo, explain the situation, and ask. The odds are probably not good at this point, but you can try. You can also call a few times, in case one person is more flexible/accommodating. 

But the deal ended over a month ago, so I'm guessing your chances are not great. There has been some implications by TiVo that they may offer similar deals in the future. At least keep the S2 active, make sure that your email contact info is up-to-date, and maybe you'll be able to get in on a future deal.


----------



## miketx

Thanks....not a big deal, but would have been nice. I do think it's kinda crazy to expect a S2 to still be connected though.


----------



## Redoctobyr

Ehh, I've been using my S2s for the last 10+ years


----------



## Mikeguy

Redoctobyr said:


> This has come up a number of times, unfortunately. Many people were somehow left off the email list. The consensus seems to be to call TiVo, explain the situation, and ask. The odds are probably not good at this point, but you can try. You can also call a few times, in case one person is more flexible/accommodating.
> 
> But the deal ended over a month ago, so I'm guessing your chances are not great. There has been some implications by TiVo that they may offer similar deals in the future. At least keep the S2 active, make sure that your email contact info is up-to-date, and maybe you'll be able to get in on a future deal.


And be sure to check here--perhaps the best indicator if a deal is up. TiVo emails just sometimes do not work.


----------



## winter

Mikeguy said:


> Thanks for the update. As reported elsewhere on the forum, some people recently received an email from TiVo that the deadline was being moved, seemingly due to TiVo's "deactivation box choice" webpage's having been taken offline for some time, until tomorrow. I confirmed the revised deactivation date, May 22, with TiVo customer support last Saturday.
> 
> Transfer of Lifetime from Series 2 or Series 3 TiVo for $99, with purchase of new Bolt


May 22nd also came and went...my S3 still does not show deactivated on Tivo's site


----------



## dmband

Has anyone confirmed that their old box was in fact deactivated?
I got the email saying it would be but I also have it showing in my active boxes of my TiVo.com account


----------



## lujan

dmband said:


> Has anyone confirmed that their old box was in fact deactivated?
> I got the email saying it would be but I also have it showing in my active boxes of my TiVo.com account


I think it takes an act of Congress to deactivate a TiVo. I've told TiVo on multiple occasions that I sold my oldest TiVo Premiere and to deactivate it. As long as the buyer doesn't activate the Premiere I guess it will remain in my account forever?


----------



## TheCryptkeeper

dmband said:


> Has anyone confirmed that their old box was in fact deactivated?
> I got the email saying it would be but I also have it showing in my active boxes of my TiVo.com account


Keep asking and maybe one day it will happen.


----------



## wiz

dmband said:


> Has anyone confirmed that their old box was in fact deactivated?
> I got the email saying it would be but I also have it showing in my active boxes of my TiVo.com account


Wondering the same thing. Have a S2 that has a dead drive so hasn't connected in a couple years and a S3 that no longer works with Comcast. I want to move the S3 into my RV when we travel. After 15 years as a TiVo user we go nuts because we can't rewind live TV, or set it to record the news when we are out for the evening. I don't want to find a place in the RV for it and get it all hooked up to have it deactivated.


----------



## jcliff

I own a Bolt and was due to renew my yearly service. Thank you to whoever said to try calling in and asking if there are any deals available. I was able to get Lifetime for $99, which is $50 cheaper than it would have cost me just to purchase annual.

I can't promise it's an ongoing deal, something they do to keep you from cancelling, or if I just got lucky, but kind of like calling your cable company when your contract is up, it can't hurt.

I will say it's better to call, however. I tried a chat and they weren't able to give me any information on promotions, and they suggested calling instead.


----------



## lujan

No such luck with me but I've never paid monthly on the Bolt. I got the free 1 year service included and then cancelled. I think you have to have paid under a monthly service first before they give these types of deals.


----------



## jcliff

lujan said:


> No such luck with me but I've never paid monthly on the Bolt. I got the free 1 year service included and then cancelled. I think you have to have paid under a monthly service first before they give these types of deals.


Bummer! My free year was about to expire and I was due to renew, so I figured I'd call and ask about any deals for the Bolt.


----------



## HerronScott

jcliff said:


> own a Bolt and was due to renew my yearly service. Thank you to whoever said to try calling in and asking if there are any deals available. I was able to get Lifetime for $99, which is $50 cheaper than it would have cost me just to purchase annual.


I think that's the first time someone has reported that low on a Bolt and with only 1 year of service (compared to similar offers for Roamios and Premieres).

Scott


----------



## brentsg

Wow, this is maddening. I called TiVo in March, fishing for a good customer deal. I have an active Roamio, active Series 3 (both with lifetime), have been a beta tester... and I have 3 active DirecTV TiVo devices. Have been a customer since Series 1. I was looking for a deal for Bolt or Bolt+. Nope... nothing. Didn't get any e-mail from them either.

This kind of thing makes me want to pack it all in.


----------



## sfhub

brentsg said:


> Wow, this is maddening. I called TiVo in March, fishing for a good customer deal. I have an active Roamio, active Series 3 (both with lifetime), have been a beta tester... and I have 3 active DirecTV TiVo devices. Have been a customer since Series 1. I was looking for a deal for Bolt or Bolt+. Nope... nothing. Didn't get any e-mail from them either.
> 
> This kind of thing makes me want to pack it all in.


Medium deal is $500 for refurb Bolt 500GB, $800 for Bolt+ 3TB, or $700 for Roamio Pro 3TB (all of them with lifetime). That may not be what you are looking for.


----------



## brentsg

sfhub said:


> Medium deal is $500 for refurb Bolt 500GB, $800 for Bolt+ 3TB, or $700 for Roamio Pro 3TB (all of them with lifetime). That may not be what you are looking for.


Yeah, thank you. I got that e-mail but never got the one about transfer of service. That would have saved me quite a lot. In the end I'll probably bite on the current Bolt+ deal, but I'll call to fish first.


----------



## sfhub

brentsg said:


> Yeah, thank you. I got that e-mail but never got the one about transfer of service. That would have saved me quite a lot. In the end I'll probably bite on the current Bolt+ deal, but I'll call to fish first.


Depends how you look at it, the transfer deal was $99 + $199 for new Bolt 500GB, ie $300 for Bolt 500GB. This looks better than $500, but you also lost lifetime one the old S2/S3 unit, which decreases it's value. If your old unit was broken or of little value, that would be a good deal. If you could get $200 for the lifetime unit, but after transfer you can only get $50 (those old S3s can't be activated again), then add that $150 into the cost of the refurb Bolt 500 and your new price is $450. So $450 for new Bolt 500 vs $500 for refurb Bolt 500. $50 diff plus new vs refurb. Still a better deal before, but not tremendously so. Of course the numbers adjust based on what you are transferring from and whether you intended to sell it off.


----------



## krkaufman

FYI... Once in a lifetime PLS transfer coming back?

See also the notice at the top of the forums. Keep the eyes peeled.


----------



## DawnW

krkaufman said:


> FYI... Once in a lifetime PLS transfer coming back?
> 
> See also the notice at the top of the forums. Keep the eyes peeled.


YAY! I missed it last time, didn't even see it until it was too late. I will get it this time.


----------



## toddk63

I have a TiVo HD Series 3 w/ lifetime for OTA. This offer is tempting. I am reluctant because I know I can keep the TiVo HD running forever with hard drive swaps and power supply repairs. Can the same be said for the Bolt? What about obsolescence? Will they ever completely discontinue support for the Series 3 HD? What will I gain in functionality by going to the Bolt from HD?

Thanks,
Todd K.


----------



## M3 Adjuster

brentsg said:


> Wow, this is maddening. I called TiVo in March, fishing for a good customer deal. I have an active Roamio, active Series 3 (both with lifetime), have been a beta tester... and I have 3 active DirecTV TiVo devices. Have been a customer since Series 1. I was looking for a deal for Bolt or Bolt+. Nope... nothing. Didn't get any e-mail from them either.
> 
> This kind of thing makes me want to pack it all in.


quick... i just received an email offering lifetime transfer.. might be worth one more call.


----------



## M3 Adjuster

toddk63 said:


> I have a TiVo HD Series 3 w/ lifetime for OTA. This offer is tempting. I am reluctant because I know I can keep the TiVo HD running forever with hard drive swaps and power supply repairs. Can the same be said for the Bolt? What about obsolescence? Will they ever completely discontinue support for the Series 3 HD? What will I gain in functionality by going to the Bolt from HD?
> 
> Thanks,
> Todd K.


I have owned two Tivo Series three for a decade or so. I replaced one with a TiVo Bolt when it came out. Oddly.. after many years of HD swaps the bedroom unit died. no power. I can't recall if that was the dead HD symptom but I don't recall it being that bad. Either way.. I decided to add a MINI to the bolt for the bedroom instead and the Bolt and the Mini have been great. I figure the Bolt isnt designed too much differently ?

At any rate..why BOLT ? menus are faster... searches are faster.. you get the quick mode.. (which I have never used..) and you get HDMI outputs and the ability to run a 4K display. I can program the BOLT to make recordings much more easily from the app as well. The ability to use the Bolt for access to online apps like youtube, Netflix Hulu etc... is really the feature I use most.

I no longer watch 5-10 minute videos on my phone... I use the Bolt to watch them on my home theater system. I'm gonna pull the trigger and trade my lifetime service from my final S3 with this offer now.


----------



## scandia101

toddk63 said:


> I have a TiVo HD Series 3 w/ lifetime for OTA. This offer is tempting. I am reluctant because I know I can keep the TiVo HD running forever with hard drive swaps and power supply repairs. Can the same be said for the Bolt? What about obsolescence? Will they ever completely discontinue support for the Series 3 HD? What will I gain in functionality by going to the Bolt from HD?
> 
> Thanks,
> Todd K.


Because ard drives and power supplies are the only parts that will fail.


----------



## brentsg

M3 Adjuster said:


> quick... i just received an email offering lifetime transfer.. might be worth one more call.


Unfortunately I connected my box a few days too late. Still screwed.


----------



## Fixer

Got the email offer to transfer service to new Bolt or Roamio. I have an old lifetime Series 2 that still works and has been connected up until last month (5/28/17). By all account, I qualify for the transfer offer.

The email says the Series 2 TSN is to be used in the promo code box at checkout to get the deal. When I enter my TSN (with and without dashes), I get the message _"Sorry, this promotion code is not currently valid. Please call 877-289-8486 for additional help."_ I would really like to avoid giving my credit card info over the phone. Short of actually calling, any idea what I can do to fix this?


----------



## gweempose

I'd love to jump on this, but my brother is currently using my old Series 3. I'd give him my Premiere, but I don't think it does OTA. He uses an antenna only.


----------



## krkaufman

gweempose said:


> I'd love to jump on this, but my brother is currently using my old Series 3. I'd give him my Premiere, but I don't think it does OTA. He uses an antenna only.


Early Christmas present for your brother, then? I can't imagine that he wouldn't be thrilled to jump from an S3 to a 4-tuner BOLT for OTA.


----------



## aaronwt

brentsg said:


> Unfortunately I connected my box a few days too late. Still screwed.


Just call and see. You never know. With the previous deal, I didn't connect one of my S3 boxes until after they sent the email . Yet it still qualified for the Lifetime transfer.


----------



## jcthorne

How does one get the deal? Is there a promo code or something? I went to the web site for the sale, it shows a renewed bolt for $249 and I add it to my cart. Go to check out and shows $700 in the cart and wants a promo code.


----------



## dbpaddler

jcthorne said:


> How does one get the deal? Is there a promo code or something? I went to the web site for the sale, it shows a renewed bolt for $249 and I add it to my cart. Go to check out and shows $700 in the cart and wants a promo code.


Literally the post right above yours... Just call and see...

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## toddk63

jcthorne said:


> How does one get the deal? Is there a promo code or something? I went to the web site for the sale, it shows a renewed bolt for $249 and I add it to my cart. Go to check out and shows $700 in the cart and wants a promo code.


Promo code is the TSN on your qualified unit


----------



## gweempose

I'm strongly considering the refurbished 500GB model. How much would it cost to increase the internal storage? I haven't really been following hard drive prices. IIRC, the Bolt doesn't use a standard size drive. Is this correct? Also, is it like the Roamio where you can just pop in the larger drive and it will format itself?


----------



## atmuscarella

gweempose said:


> I'm strongly considering the refurbished 500GB model. How much would it cost to increase the internal storage? I haven't really been following hard drive prices. IIRC, the Bolt doesn't use a standard size drive. Is this correct? Also, is it like the Roamio where you can just pop in the larger drive and it will format itself?


The Bolts use standard 2.5 inch SATA drives and yes you can just pop in a drive up to 3TB and they will format/setup themselves. Unfortunately the selection of larger 2.5 inch drives is limited and some of them use a tech (sorry forgot it's name) that isn't very compatible with DVR usage and seems to cause the drives to fail after a fairly short period of time.


----------



## Fixer

Fixer said:


> The email says the Series 2 TSN is to be used in the promo code box at checkout to get the deal. When I enter my TSN (with and without dashes), I get the message _"Sorry, this promotion code is not currently valid. Please call 877-289-8486 for additional help."_ I would really like to avoid giving my credit card info over the phone. Short of actually calling, any idea what I can do to fix this?


I went ahead and called the number mentioned in the error message. The support operator said that my old Series 2 is indeed eligible for the promotion, but they were also getting an error when trying to place the order through their system. I was told that I would receive a new promo code via email sometime in the next few hours.


----------



## gweempose

I just tried adding the 500GB model to my cart, but it didn't work even though it says it is in stock. Does this mean they are probably sold out?


----------



## toddk63

gweempose said:


> I just tried adding the 500GB model to my cart, but it didn't work even though it says it is in stock. Does this mean they are probably sold out?


I tried the online option this morning only to end up in an endless "Retrieving your order confirmation" hourglass. I called Sales and placed the order directly with the phone rep.


----------



## gweempose

I finally got it to work. They must have been having trouble with their online store.


----------



## dwatt

I just did it online for two S3's that were no longer being used. I got the endless "retrieving confirmation" spiral as well but when I checked my account order history they show up there with a confirmation number. Oh the "cancel order" button was there as well.


----------



## krkaufman

gweempose said:


> IIRC, the Bolt doesn't use a standard size drive. Is this correct?





atmuscarella said:


> Unfortunately the selection of larger 2.5 inch drives is limited and some of them use *a tech ... that isn't very compatible with DVR usage* and seems to cause the drives to fail after a fairly short period of time.


SMR (Shingled Magnetic Recording); see here, here.


----------



## Jim5506

What do you think of WD Purple Drives, designed for surveillance - 3Tb drive $105?


----------



## atmuscarella

Jim5506 said:


> What do you think of WD Purple Drives, designed for surveillance - 3Tb drive $105?


I think it would be fine for a Roamio, but it is a 3.5 inch drive and the Bolt uses 2.5 inch drives so you can not use it in a Bolt.


----------



## dwatt

When I did my order I only entered the number for one of my old S3's (I have two on my account). It gave me the discount for both of the Bolts I ordered. Was I supposed to enter both numbers when I ordered? Will Tivo automagically know and transfer lifetime from and deactivate both of the old S3's or will they back charge me for the one I did not enter?


----------



## Fixer

Fixer said:


> I went ahead and called the number mentioned in the error message. The support operator said that my old Series 2 is indeed eligible for the promotion, but they were also getting an error when trying to place the order through their system. I was told that I would receive a new promo code via email sometime in the next few hours.


Never received the email I was promised. I did get an email from TiVo, but it was just a reminder about the promo. Calling Tivo support again. Going through the CSR shuffle right now.


----------



## bjheels

Fixer said:


> I went ahead and called the number mentioned in the error message. The support operator said that my old Series 2 is indeed eligible for the promotion, but they were also getting an error when trying to place the order through their system. I was told that I would receive a new promo code via email sometime in the next few hours.


Same here last night. It took over a half hour with the first gentleman. He kept insisting that the email was part of the promotion and I said the promotion says nothing about an email and that I have an eligible box. After placing me on hold about 6 times, I asked to speak with a supervisor. She came on and in about 3 minutes confirmed that one of my older boxes was indeed eligible. The rest went fine and the order for the refurb Bolt was placed. I received a confirmation email about the call and a confirmation email for the order. Then, about 20 minutes later, I received the promotion email from Tivo complete with the TSN from the Tivo she just upgraded. Seemed odd, like maybe they kicked off the promo email after everything was taken care.


----------



## Fixer

First CSR pretty much repeated what the CSR said yesterday; "update in system caused the error". I was then told to stay on the line and I was being transferred to another CSR. After being on hold for more than 40 minutes, I gave up. My time is worth more than sitting on a phone listening to the same music and goofy sales pitch guy over and over. If TiVo offers the promo again, I'll try again.


----------



## M3 Adjuster

purchased mine this morning online with no issues around 11 am CT. 

the MINI was sold out.. the middle 1TB Bolt was sold out.. I think for $325 that was the best overall deal since you can add an extra hard drive via esata.  I ended up going with the top of the line 3TB model... primarily because the 1TB model was sold out and I feel like one day the extra HD may benefit with 4K content. 

For anyone with an old series 3. that is on the fence.. .. flipping to a 500 GB bolt for $250 is a helluva deal.


----------



## M3 Adjuster

dwatt said:


> When I did my order I only entered the number for one of my old S3's (I have two on my account). It gave me the discount for both of the Bolts I ordered. Was I supposed to enter both numbers when I ordered? Will Tivo automagically know and transfer lifetime from and deactivate both of the old S3's or will they back charge me for the one I did not enter?


did you receive an email with a TSN or multiple TSNs? the email I received indicated that my DVR would deactivate 07/31 if I upgrade. I would think both TSns needed to be entered.. but if it only took one.. I would assume that automagic will happen...


----------



## gweempose

I bit the bullet and ordered another one. This time I went a little nuts and grabbed a Bolt+. My parents have been using two of my old TiVo HD's for many years. I transferred the lifetime from one of them to the new Bolt. My plan is to keep the Bolt for myself and give them my Premiere XL4. Everybody wins!!!


----------



## MegsMommy

Three days of trying to do this upgrade. I have the email with my Series2 TSN on it, but it won't take online. I call... again... and they claim I'm not eligible even after two case numbers and being assured over and over that it would be taken care of. We have every machine they made except series 1. This is ridiculous.


----------



## Gold51

On Wednesday, the 2nd CSR I talked to, told me to have my Series 2 Tivo connect to Tivo service. I did that on Thursday. Maybe it updated something? I do know it downloaded the program guide. I also took a picture of my programs, to show I had recorded shows on the hard drive in May and June- the earlier ones had been deleted. I also took a picture of the failed attempt to do the order online- with the date on the corner of my computer. I was loaded for bear, but the order when through this afternoon in 10 minutes, after waiting 30 minutes for customer service to answer. The technical issues were fixed, he said.


----------



## wiz

I checked this morning and my S3 from the first deal has been deactivated. I have an S2 with a dead drive that hadn't called in, I called when the promo first started and they promised me that I could use it, as I want to keep the S3 for OTA in my RV. GRRRRRR TIVO, after 15+ years you do this to me? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DVR_Dave

wiz said:


> I checked this morning and my S3 from the first deal has been deactivated.


How did you determine deactivation? At the box or online (box moved to inactive tab)?


----------



## tvmaster2

For some weird reason, even though I had an eligible HD, I had absolutely no reason to upgrade. One Roamio, one Bolt, one Premiere already running, and a spare HD in the closet. And there are sooooo many for sale on eBay, I couldn't see buying one just to re-sell it. I wish I needed another Bolt, but at this time, just wasn't so. If you'd like to extend the Mini sale Tivo, or permanently lower the price point to $99, that would be good


----------



## klyde

I just got my Refurbished Bolt today. I popped in a 1tb Toshiba drive and booted. I got an S3 error during the setup. I unplugged tivo waited a few seconds and started over. It went through the setup screen rebooted, then started setup again. Then said there was a new update, so it downloaded it and rebooted. Then said preparing the update may take an hour or longer. It took about 15 min, then rebooted, then setup again, then rebooted, the more setup then reconnected, then ta da, everything working already activated.


----------



## wiz

DVR_Dave said:


> How did you determine deactivation? At the box or online (box moved to inactive tab)?


It's been moved to the deactivated tab on my account page on tivo.com.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DawnW

My bolt arrived yesterday and I was able to get it up and running today.


----------



## M3 Adjuster

klyde said:


> I just got my Refurbished Bolt today. I popped in a 1tb Toshiba drive and booted. I got an S3 error during the setup. I unplugged tivo waited a few seconds and started over. It went through the setup screen rebooted, then started setup again. Then said there was a new update, so it downloaded it and rebooted. Then said preparing the update may take an hour or longer. It took about 15 min, then rebooted, then setup again, then rebooted, the more setup then reconnected, then ta da, everything working already activated.





DawnW said:


> My bolt arrived yesterday and I was able to get it up and running today.


I received my Bolt + on Saturday.. after i placed the order on Friday. I had a similar boot and update process as @klyde but it was seamless. I popped in the old Verizon M card from my S3 into the Bolt + and it worked perfectly... already activated...


----------



## CrashHD

Anyone take advantage of this deal, and have their "transfer from" boxes not get deactivated?

Except for the fact they're too glitchy for frequent use, they still work.


----------



## DVR_Dave

CrashHD said:


> Anyone take advantage of this deal, and have their "transfer from" boxes not get deactivated?


4/10 - Ordered two Bolts.
5/9 - TiVo shipped two Bolts.
5/12 - Received two Bolts.
6/4 - Installed one of the Bolts; the other is still in the sealed box.
7/22 - All of my qualifying "transfer from" TiVos are still active.

I'm waiting to see if they do a mass deactivation on 7/31; that was the deactivation date indicated for the last transfer offer.


----------



## aaronwt

CrashHD said:


> Anyone take advantage of this deal, and have their "transfer from" boxes not get deactivated?
> 
> Except for the fact they're too glitchy for frequent use, they still work.


Mine two S3 boxes are still on my account. I received the Bolts in early April.


----------



## Antrom

Antrom said:


> I think it was the same as on the box, It was a seagate drive and no warranty info came up when I tried to search on the website since it was from external drive. So far been using it for 2+ months no problems it's a quick install.


Happy New Year 2020. As of Yesterday January 6th I got 4 flashing lights onmy BOLT and my good O 4TB drive died. What should I get now? Costco has 5TB for $99 https://www.costco.com/seagate-back...data-recovery-services.product.100510586.html


----------



## tommage1

Antrom said:


> Happy New Year 2020. As of Yesterday January 6th I got 4 flashing lights onmy BOLT and my good O 4TB drive died. What should I get now? Costco has 5TB for $99 https://www.costco.com/seagate-back...data-recovery-services.product.100510586.html


Not sure why you posted under this OLD thread, also not relevant to the thread? BUT...................., my recommendation is external 3.5 drive.

TE4 Bolt upgrade with external drive


----------



## My Cape is a Recliner

Antrom said:


> Happy New Year 2020. As of Yesterday January 6th I got 4 flashing lights onmy BOLT and my good O 4TB drive died. *What should I get now*? Costco has 5TB for $99 https://www.costco.com/seagate-back...data-recovery-services.product.100510586.html


Glasses and a dictionary.


----------

